# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار واعمدة الثلاثاء 4 اكتوبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى
-
-
* مجلس المريخ يرفض البرمجة الجديدة ويسعى لسحب الثقة من الاتحاد
* مزمل ابوالقاسم:البرمجة الجديدة لاتعنينا..ولن نلعب قبل حسم قضية شيبوب
* ضغوط عنيفة من اعضاء اللجنة
-
-
عناوين صحيفة الزعيم
-
-
* وكيل صانع اللعاب زيسكو:تشاما اقترب من الاحمر
* جبرة فريقي جاهز ومتحسب للبرمجة الجديدة
* الزعيم تكشف اسباب اجتماع الاتحاد الطارئى
* التسيير تجتمع..ترفض البرمجة وتشرع في سحب الثقة من الاتحاد
* المريخ يوالي اعداده المكثف للارسنال

عناوين صحيفة الزاوية
-
-
* المريخ يثور ويعلن الحرب علي الاتحاد
* عصام الحاج برمجة الاحد رسمية والدليل تأجيل لقاء الخرطوم والهلال
* خبير قانوني يكشف خطأ توقف ثنائي الاحمر عن التدريبات
* جبرة للزاوية فريقي جاهز في اي وقت
-
-

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني 

قرارات الاجتماع الطارئ لمجلس المريخ 

عقد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ اجتماعاً طارئاً في تمام التاسعة من مساء  الاثنين الموافق الثالث من شهر أكتوبر ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¦، بقاعة الاجتماعات بالمكتب  التنفيذي، برئاسة أمين المال عوض الكريم رمرم وقرر فيه ما يلي:

- التمسك بالمذكرة المعنونة للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بتاريخ 2 أكتوبر  الحالي، والتي طالب فيها المجلس بتعليق برمجة كل مباريات المريخ في الدور  إلى حين البت في استئناف المريخ فى قضية اللاعب شرف شيبوب. 

- البرمجة التي أعلنها الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم يوم 2 أكتوبر والمعممة  لأجهزة الإعلام تم اخطار نادي المريخ بها رسمياً وهي معتمدة لدينا، مع  ضرورة قرنها بما ورد في المذكرة التي رفعها المجلس لاتحاد الكرة.

- رفض البرمجة المعدلة والتي صدرت بتاريخ الاثنين  3 أكتوبر، بعد أن جاءت  بسبب ضغوط مارسها البعض علي الاتحاد بغرض الإضرار بالمريخ لمصلحة آخرين.

تعديلات البرمجة التي صدرت بتاريخ 2 أكتوبر قرارات قانونية وسارية فعلياً،  بدليل أن مباراة الخرطوم الوطني والهلال دخلت ضمن حزمة المباريات التي تم  تأجيلها مسبقاً، من تاريخ 3 أكتوبر إلى 4 أكتوبر ومع نفس القرارات التي  شملت مباريات لفريق نادي المريخ.

- قرر مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ممارسة دورة الريادي والقيادي لتصحيح مسار  كرة القدم السودانية والسعي لسحب الثقة من الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم   بالتنسيق مع كل الجهات ذات الصلة.

- ناشد المجلس جماهير النادي لممارسة اقصي درجات  ضبط النفس والوقوف مع المجلس بقوة لتحقيق مصلحة المريخ الكيان وحفظ حقوقه كاملة.

قرر المجلس إصدار بيان توضيحي وشامل لتنوير الرأي العام وجماهير المريخ   بالأوضاع الحالية سوف يصدره المجلس يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 4 أكتوبر.
*

----------


## كدكول

*الرهيفه تنقد اركزو يامجلس وجماهير المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الناطق الرسمي للمريخ:الاتحاد اخطرنا بالبرمجة ولن نؤدي المباريات بالبرمجة الجديدة  
الاتحاد هدفه ابعاد جمال سالم عن اللعب

 



 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
قال مزمل ابو القاسم الناطق الرسمي لنادي المريخ  ان الاتحاد اخطرهم شفاهة  بتأجيل مباراتي الاهلي والهلال لـــــــــــــ(12و 16 ) وتعلل بتأجيل طباعة  الخطاب بسبب العطلة وان اللفجنة المنظمة تعرضت لضغوطات لتعدل المباريات  وفقا للضغوطات التي تعرضت لها قبل الاجتماع وان فريقه لن يؤدي بالبرمجة  الجديد فالاتحاد هدفه ابعاد الحارس جمال سالم عن اللعب وان مجلس المريخ لن  يسكت على الاطلاق على استهداف المريخ من قبل الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم  ان فريقه لن يلعب اي مباراة ما لم تم حسم استئنافنا ضد اللاعب شيبوب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الاتحاد العام يقبل طلب المريخ بتحويل مبارياته لإستاد الخرطوم  
  
 
قبل الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم الطلب الذي قدمه مجلس المريخ بخصوص نقل  مباراتيه الأخيرتين في الدوري الممتاز أمام أهلي شندي والهلال لإستاد  الخرطوم نسبة لانشغال إستاده بأعمال الصيانة حالياً، يذكر أن المريخ سيواجه  أهلي شندي يوم السبت المقبل والهلال في الثالث عشر من الشهر الجاري الا أن  مجلس إدارة النادي أكد رفضه خوض تلك المباراتين مالم يبت الاتحاد العام في  الاستئناف المقدم من النادي ضد قرار اللجنة المنظمة السابق بفرض شكوى  المريخ ضد لاعبه السابق شرف شيبوب المنتقل للهلال في التسجيلات التكميلية  الماضية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مجلس المريخ: بكري المدينة مرتبط مع الأحمر لأربعة أعوام 
 
 

رد مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ على الإرهاصات التي تتحدث عن انتهاء عقد  الأحمر مع لاعبه بكري المدينة وقال مزمل أبو القاسم مساعد رئيس النادي أن  عقد اللاعب بكري المدينة مع المريخ يمتد لأربعة أعوام وينتهي في العام بعد  المقبل، لكنه عاد واشار إلى أن بكري إن كان راغباً في ترك الأحمر، فالنادي  لن يقف في طريق أي لاعب نافياً بشدة أن يكون هناك أي تصريح صدر على لسان  بكري المدينة أكد فيه اللاعب رغبته في انهاء علاقته بالفرقة الحمراء،  وأضاف: بكري لاعب كبير ومحترم ويحترم المريخ كثيراً، وملتزم بالعقد الذي  يربطه مع الأحمر، ولا اتوقع أن يكون هذا الحديث غير المسئول قد صدر على  لسانه.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  لجنة الاستئنافات تجتمع اليوم لاتخاذ اخطر القرارات  

 


 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
تعقد لجنة الاستئنافات اليوم اخطر أجتماع لها و ذلك للنظر في الاستئنافات  المقدمة لها من قبل المريخ والاهلي مدني و ذلك ضدى قانونية مشاركة اللاعب  شرف الدين شيبوب و يتوقع ان تحسم اليوم الشكاوي و ذلك بعد ان وصلت البطولة  اسابيعها الاخيرة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الأمين العام للهلال: نخطط للمشاركة بالرديف أمام المريخ 
 
 

أبدى الأستاذ عماد الطيب الأمين العام لنادي الهلال ترحيبه بتأجيل  مباراة القمة أمام المريخ لتقام في الثالث عشر من الشهر الجاري مبيناً أن  هذا الوقت يبدو كافياً لتجهيز عدد كبير من لاعبي الفريق الرديف والنجوم  الشباب من أجل الاعتماد عليهم أمام المريخ حتى يكتسبوا الخبرة المطلوبة  بالمشاركة في مثل تلك المباريات الكبيرة خاصة وأن الأزرق سيعول كثيراً على  شبابه في العام المقبل لتقديم أفضل المستويات على الصعيدين الأفريقي  والمحلي، وكشف عماد الطيب عن رغبة فريقه القوية في تحقيق الفوز على الخرطوم  الليلة وعلى المريخ في ختام المنافسة حتى يؤكد الأزرق أحقيته بالتتويج  بلقب النسخة الحالية من المسابقة.
*

----------


## استرلينى

*تعال بالرديف ياخى انت الدورى كله بتلعب ب احدى عشر عجوز حتى لا تفرط فى الدورى  سبحان الله .تخيل لوكانت ظروفك مثل الموسم ده كنت حاتعمل شنو
*

----------


## استرلينى

*تعال بالرديف ياخى انت الدورى كله بتلعب ب احدى عشر عجوز حتى لا تفرط فى الدورى سبحان الله .تخيل لوكانت ظروفك مثل المريخ الموسم ده كنت حاتعمل شنو
*

----------


## استرلينى

*سيبك ياعماد الطيب يافاشل من العنطظه الفاضيه فضحكم مدربكم بلاتشى وقبليه العشرى المصرى قال شباب ورديف قدام المريخ شوف بلاتشى قال شنو:
بـــــــلاتــشي : 

• من يريد فريقا من الشباب لا يستجلب سادومبا !
• طلبت أفضل ثلاثة لاعبين محليين، لكن تم استقدام الأسوأ !
""""""
الكاردينال والمطبلاتية سايقين الهلال لي وين !!!
ها هو (المدرب) بلاتشي يفضحكم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 
بابكر مهدي الشريف
 الأبطال ما لعب كاردينال


    يصر السيد رئيس الهلال أِشرف سيد أحمد الكاردينال، على اللعب بدقون الناس وعلى وجه الخصوص ناس الهلال.
    منذ أن وطأت قدماه رئاسة النادي الأزرق، قال أنه جاء ليخرج الهلال من الظلمات إلى النور، وقال بلا وجل أنه سيخلق فريقا تتحدث عن الفضائيات وكل المنابر الرياضية.
    ولكنه لم يصدق فيما قال ولم يسلك حتى الطريق الموصل لتلك الأحلام الوردية، التي يبشر بها قومه وهو الواثق أنه لا يقول صدقا ولا يقصد حقا.
    في أول ظهور له عبر المنابر الإعلامية أكد أنه سيحضر للنادي أكبر مدرب وأفضل اللاعبين على البسيطة، وطربق بقوله الأشتر ذاك: بجيب لاعب ما كان تحلموا تشوفوهوا إلا في التلفزيون.
    وانتظر أهل الهلال قدوم نجوم القارة الأفريقية والعربية ليزينوا كشوفات النادي المتحرق لإحراز بطولة يصم بها أفواه أهل الأحمر الوهاج.
    ولكن ضاع الأمل وخاب الظن، فالرجل كون لجنة فنية خفية وسجل، حثالة اللاعبين وأتى بهم من كل فج عميق.
    فتم طردهم بصورة جماعية، بعد أن كان قد شطب لهم خيرة لاعبي الفريق بقيادة مهند الطاهر.
    ولم يسع إلى المدرب الكبير القدير صاحب الرأي والتدبير، بل انتدب دستة مدربين كل واحد يحكي عن مأساة من سبقه حتى صار النادي مضربا للأمثال في التعاقد والإخلال، فهربوا جميعا من نيران الإدارة والإعلام.
    عاد الرجل مجددا محددا أن الموسم الجديد سوف يكون موسم البطولة الأفريقية لناديه.
    قطعا لم نصدقه ولن نصدقه، ولكن صدقه أهل الشفقة والمحنة الذين لا يرون إلا ما يرى ولا يقولون إلا بما قال وادعى.أعوذ بالله.
    الرأي عندي هو أن الكاردينال يستطيع أن يفعل ما يريد ويقول ما بدا له داخل هذا السودان، ولن يجد من يقول له البغلة في الإبريق أبدا أبدا.
    أما أي شيء خارج إرادة ناس مجدي وأسامة وبقية مهرجي الاتحاد العام، لن يستطيع أبو كسكتة أن ينال منه طرف بكل تأكيد.
    كأس الأبطال ليس لعب كاردينال وهطرقة إعلام بلا تخطيط وترتيب وعمل مدروس من أهل الشأن والبيان.
    ألا يخاف هذا الرجل من رد قوله وفضح أمره، وهو يقول ما يعلمه افتراء، ويوعد بما يعلم أنه لا قدرة له به جهرا أو خفاء.
    كأٍس الأبطال لن تناله بقولك الذي يوضح بجلاء أنك أبعد ما تكون عن المنهج الموصل إليه.
    كأس الأبطال لم يكن في يوم من الأيام خاضعا لبلطجة رؤساء أو تهديد ووعيد بلا قوة وذكاء.
    ينفي الكاردينال تضليله لشيبوب ويغالط نفسه والعالم كله شهود، أمثل هذا الشخص يفترض أن يجد من يحترم قوله؟ ويفسح له القنوات والإذاعات ليملأها ضجيجا فارغا.
    وحتى الجوهرة التي نرى أنه قدم فيها عملا خارقا، كونه غير مضمون القول والعمل، فها هو كل حين يحدثنا عن موعد جديد للكمال والتمام.
    يقول الاكتمال في أبريل، يأتي أبريل يقول التمام في نوفمبر، وهكذا والمدة عدت كم سنة.
    توقعنا أن الشهور والسنين سوف يقومن الرجل، وأنه سيكون مثل البابا وطه ومجيد.
    لكن ما حدث أمر يندي له الجبين، فالرجل جعل الآخرين مثله في القول القبيح الشين، فالكل استمع للرجل الذي ظللنا نصفه بالمتدين والورع فوزي المرضي، كيف تحدث عن المريخ العظيم وكيف افتخر بالأناطين.
    فوزي الذي لم يحدث في حياته أن خاطب الجماهير، ولم يعرف عنه الخطابة والكياسة، ولكنه ركب كسكتة كردنة، ونزل في الناس طربقة.
    نسأل مجلس المريخ ما هو موقفكم من حسم قضية شيبوب، والاتحاد يضرب بمذكرتكم عرض الحائط ويبرمج المباريات كما كانت من قبل؟

الذهبية الأخيرة

    وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا اليوم نقول، أن الاتحاد العام لم يتعلم من كل أخطاءه السابقة ويظل يكرر في الأخطاء بامتياز، لن نأسف والله على زوالكم وإن خلفكم أصم أبكم لا يقدر على شيء.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدى
عمر الجندي - 
الذكرى الثانية لرحيل القبطان 

    لقد عظمت من قبل فيك المدايح فالحمد لله لا شريك له في حكمه كان ذا وفا قدره قدر موتاً على العباد فما يقدر خلق يزيد في عمره.
    في كل ناحية من نواحي النفوس الإنسانية ملتقى بسيرة الراحل المقيم القبطان حاج حسن عثمان طيب الله ثراه فحسبك أن تعلم معدن القول من نفسه وفكره حين تسمه كلمة كقوله
    (المريخ مني مكان الروح من جسد الجبان) او(المريخ بحر والنصر له سحاب) او قوله (شباكنا أعراضنا نغار عليها حتي من النسيم العليل) او(علاقة المريخي بأخيه المريخي أقوى من صلة الرحم) فهي وما اثر عنه من أمثالها.
    كلمات تتسم بالقصد والسداد كما تتسم بالبلاغة وحسن التعبير وتنبى عن المعدن الذي نجمت منه فتغني عن علامات التثقيف التي يستكثر منها المستكثرون.
    لأن هذا الفهم الأصيل هو اللب بالمقصود من التثقيف وكانت له لباقة في الخطاب الي جانب هذه البلاغة في الكلام وهذا الجد في وزن المقال وذوق في الخطاب كان فصيح اللسان فصيح الأداء.
    وكان بليغاً مبلغاً على أساس ما تكون بلاغة الكرامة والكفاية كان رجلا وافر الحظ من ثقافة زمانه وكان أديباً فقيها مشاركا في سائر الفنون خطيباً مطبوعاً على الكلام فليس أرجح من نصيبه في ثقافة زمانه نصيب عظيم الشغف بالشعر والأمثال والطرف الأدبية.
    لقد عاش القبطان ما عاش أليفاً مؤلفا لمريخه لقد كان له رأي عالم وفطنة حكيم ومشورة مدير أنظر إليه وهو يتنازل عن عرش الرياسة بأدب الكبار للجنرال بشير حسن بشير تقديرًا لقدره الكبير.
    ومن هذا فقد علمنا أشياء أخرى نقصدها ونتحراها وهي أنه رجل خلق من معدن العظمة والامتياز ولم يخلق رجلاً من ساير الرجال. كان مثالاً نادرا في جمال الرجولة كان شأنه في جميع شمائله مستوفياً للصفة من جميع نواحيها.
    وكان صاحب أريحية امتزجت طواعية وارتجالا بجميع خصاله وجميع علاقاته بالناس ولا سيما الضعفاء والمكسورين .. فكان أحرص الناس علي جبر القلوب وتطييب الخواطر وتوخي المؤاساة واجتناب الإساءة يتفقد أصحابه كباراً وصغاراً ويسال عنهم ويتحدث الي ذوي الأقدار وعامة الناس.
    فلا يحسب صغيرهم أن أحدًا أكرم عليه منه ويتحدث إليه من شاء فلا يقطع عليه حديثه وإن طال كان عطوفاً يراعي من حوله ويودهم ويديم لهم المودة طول حياته .. وإن تفاوت ما بينه وبينهم من سن وعرق ومقام كان من أضحك الناس وأطيبهم نفساً لو اشتغل قبطاننا هذا زعيمًا بيننا لصلح للزعامة ولكن الزعامة لا تستوفي كل ما فيه من قدرة واستعداد.
    ساعده على ذلك زوجته الودود حاجه النعمة عمر كمبال -أطال الله في عمرها ومتعها بالصحة والعافية- فما حمد الناس فضيلة للمرأة بنتاً وزوجاً ووالدة إلا كانت على أجملها وأحقها بالتمجيد والإكبار وهذه هي الأم التي يتشرف بها الأبناء والآباء ويتشرف بها سلالة آدم وحواء .
    ألا رحم الله القبطان الانسان حاج حسن عثمان وأسكنه فسيح جناته مع الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين ونحن نسترسل في ذكراه الثانية.
    وبهذا انتهت حياة بلغت نهايتها في حيز الجسد وفي حيز المجد وفي حيز التاريخ.

إسماعيل عبدالله الخضر

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم للرجم
التجاني محمد احمد
 لجنة منظمة مهمتها ابعاد جمال سالم

    الهلال في معاركه دوماً لا يواجه بشرف وانما يحتمى خلف الاتحاد والحكام وهلالاب الاتحاد وأندية الممتاز و اللجان الزرقاء التى تخدم وتساعد المدفور وتعبّد له الطريق
    عندما أراد المدعوم الانسحاب في الموسم المنصرم لم يستطع الانسحاب بل دعا هلال كادوقلى واهلى مدني والميرغنى والامل ليشكلوا معه جبهة انسحاب ولكن هلال كادوقلى والاهلي مدني لم يواصلا في المسرحية الهزيلة وحتى المدعوم نفسه لم يستطع ان يكتب خطاب انسحاب
    اعتمد على ابناءه المتنفذين في الدولة ولجنة الجودية التى ترأسها المدهش في محاولة لوأد القانون
    عندما ركل بكري المدينة الهلال وذهب للمريخ تم استخدام لجان الاتحاد لايقافه وعندما فشلت المحاولة استخدموا الحكام فكان تسريب تقرير الحكم وتسليمه للكاردينال ليتعنتر به امام الجماهير فكان تسريب التقرير هو القشة التى فضحتهم
    الملاحظ ان الحكام يركزون في البطاقات على ابراهيم جعفر واهم عناصر المريخ ويتجاهلون المتهوّرين في المدعوم
    لم يسلم حتى جمال سالم من بطاقات الحكام حتى في حالات لا تستحق الانذارات وتعرض كثيراً للتدخلات العنيفة والاستفزازات والحكام يتفرجون
    انتظرت اللجنة المنظمة حتى تواريخ مباريات منتخب يوغندا وبرمجت المباريات لدرجة ان المنتخب اليوغندي سيلعب في السابع من الشهر وفي الثامن يلعب المريخ
    هذا لايحدث الا في السودان ومع المريخ من قبل لجان الاتحاد الزرقاء التى تسعى بكل السبل لتعطيل سيد البلد وزعيمها الاوحد
    اصبح جمال سالم البعبع الذي يُرهب هلالاب الاتحاد قبل المدعوم و أندية الممتاز فكان لابد من برمجة مباريات المريخ مع برمجة المنتخب اليوغندي
    الخوف من المريخ يجعل منسوبي المدعوم دوماً في بحث عن اضعاف المريخ ويعتقدون ان الانذارات والتواطؤ وابتزاز المدربين واستخدام بعض الجبناء في الولايات والاتصال بالمدير الفنى للمنتخب اليوغندي وبرمجة مباريات المريخ في اسبوع المنتخبات
    جماهير المريخ لن تقبل المهازل والمساخر التى يفعلها هلالاب الاتحاد خدمة لناديهم ولن تقبل مايحدث من فوضى تسبب فيها الحكام
    حديث فوزى المرضى عن حريق المريخ هل هو تحدى لزلزال الملاعب وحتى ينشغل اهل المريخ بما يردده الرجل
    اذا كان يعتقد انه سيقود البلاد الى محرقة وفوضى وبورسعيد في الخرطوم فهو قد نجح تماماً في شحن الجماهير
    اما داخل الملعب فسيرى بعينيه كيف سيتعامل معه فرسان المريخ اما هرطقة فوزي بالاناطين فهل نجحت هذه الشعوذة في محو الصفر الدولي الكبير الذي اثقل كاهل كل مشعوذ
    الفوضى التى يدعو له فوزي المرضى ويؤجج في نيرانها لن تجعله من الذين ترضى عنهم فطومة والرشيد ولن تدخله في دائرة المقربين من كردنه
    الخديعة التى مارسها الاتحاد حتى يسافر جمال سالم وفجأة يبرمج مباراة المريخ والاهلى شندي لن تمر مرور الكرام
    جماهير المريخ لن تقبل يا هلالاب الاتحاد ويامجدي شمس الدين بما تفعلوه بالمريخ
    الانسحاب ونسف هذا الموسم الفاسد الذي كثُر فيه الحديث عن الابتزاز والتواطؤ بالاعترافات على صفحات الصحف وهدايا الحكام التى خدمت المدفور في كل مبارياته
    هل مشكلة اهلي شندي الذي يترأسه مجلس ادارته احمد عطا المنان الذي شغل منصب نائب رئيس الهلال في لجنة التسيير الحكومية التى انقذت المدفور من سيف العقوبات كانت في التأجيل نفسه ام انهم يقصدون ان لا يلعب جمال سالم
    سؤال برئ : من صاحب فكرة اجتماع اللجنة المنظمة بالأمس والذي اقترح برمجة جديدة غير التى تم ابلاغ المريخ بها

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى 
اسماعيل حسن
 أهلي الصفوة الأخيار…. ما تتغشوا!!

* لاحظت أمس بالعين المجردة، أن الصحف المريخية احتفلت – عن بكرة أبيها – بقرار تأجيل مباراتي فريقها أمام أهلي شندي من يوم 5 إلى يوم 12 .. ومباراة القمة من يوم 12 إلى يوم 16، كأنما هذه هي مشكلتها مع الاتحاد العام!!
* ولاحظت كذلك أن الصحف الهلالية انتظمت هي الأخرى في نغمة كورالية واحدة، تستنكر فيها ما أسمته محاباة الاتحاد للمريخ بهذا التأجيل!!
* قد تكون الفائدة الوحيدة التي تتصور الصحف أن المريخ جناها من هذا التأجيل، هي ضمان مشاركة حارسه جمال سالم في مباراة الأهلي، وربما أمير كمال وعلي جعفر، ولكن هل وصل الهوان بفرقة المريخ إلى درجة ألا تضمن الفوز على الأهلي بدون هذا الثلاثي??!!
* إخوتي…. مشكلتنا الحقيقية والوحيدة مع الاتحاد الآن؛ هي قضية شيبوب، وليست قيام مباراة الأهلي يوم 5 أكتوبر أو يوم 12 ، وبالتالي يجب أن نركّز عليها في صراعنا الحالي معه، خاصة وأنه جُبل على اتباع سياسة الموازنات في إصدار اي قرارات ترتبط بفريقي القمة، وربما يكون الغرض الخفي من قراره الأخير بتأجيل مباراتي أهلي شندي والهلال، هو إرضاء المريخ هنا؛ لضربه هناك في قرار شيبوب!!
* شخصياً راهنت من قبل على أن المريخ سيكسب قضية شيبوب، إذا جدّ في مطاردتها، واولاها الاهتمام الذي تستحقه، واستنفر من أجلها جهود كل أبنائه القانونيين، ولم يتنازل عنها بأي شكل من الأشكال!! لذا فإنني الآن سعيد جداً بأن يقود ثورة من أجلها..
* صحيح أنه تأخّر في تحركه بشأنها، ولكن أن يتأخر في تحركه، أفضل من ألا يتحرك..
* قصدت بكل ما ذكرته أعلاه، أن ألفت نظر الصفوة في القروبات والمواقع الإلكترونية، ومجلس المريخ، والزملاء في الصحافة المريخية، إلى المحاولة الخبيثة التي يهدف إعلام الهلال من خلالها، أن يوهمنا بأن الاتحاد قدّم لنا خدمة كبيرة بتأجيل مباراتي أهلي شندي والقمة، حتى نظن فيه الحياد، ولا نتمسك بالانسحاب إذا اعتمد شيبوب لاعباً قانونياً للهلال!!
* ختاماً … قضية المريخ الحالية هي شيبوب، فإذا نظر فيها الاتحاد وحكم لصالح المريخ – وهو الحكم القانوني العادل – يمكن أن نخوض مباراتي أهلي شندي والقمة، وإذا كمان تلاعب بذيله، ودفن رأسه تحت الرمال، وتجابن عن إصدار القرار المنصف، ننسحب من البطولة، ونرفض المشاركة في اي منافسة من منافساته، طالما أنه عاجز عن تحقيق الحق، وبسط العدالة، وإدارة كرة القدم في بلادنا بما يرضي الله، ويكفل الطمأنينة للأندية وجماهيرها..
* أقول هذا ويدي على قلبي خوفاً من أن (يتفنس) مجلس إدارتنا في اللحظات الأخيرة!!
التحكيم للمرة الثانية
* صلاح أحمد محمد صالح سكرتير لجنة التحكيم المركزية، أخ فاضل، وصديق عزيز جداً، وقد كانت روحه الرياضية حتى وقت قريب؛ عالية جداً، وصدره يتسع لأي نقد مهما كان قاسياً، إلا أننا لاحظنا في الآونة الأخيرة أنه بدأ يتضايق من النقد، ولا يتحمّل اي هجوم على حكامه حتى إذا كان موضوعياً!!
* صدقني أخي صلاح ، نحن عندما ننتقد أداء حكامك، ونهاجم اخطاءهم المتكررة، ننطلق من معاني الحديث النبوي الشريف (انصر أخاك ظالماً أو مظلوما)؛ وليس من غرض أو مرض والعياذ بالله.
* صحيح أن هنالك بعض الزملاء ينطلقون في نقدهم من لونياتهم الخاصة، ولكنهم في  النهاية قلة لا يستحقون أن تشتم الإعلام كله بسببهم، وتقول إنه بدون إي إيجابيات!!
* عموماً نحن نقدر لك تعاطفك وانحيازك لزملائك، ولكن بالتأكيد إذا كان تعاطفك وانحيازك لمصلحة الكرة السودانية، لكان تقديرنا لك سيكون أكبر وأعظم … ولنا عودة بإذن الله لنفس الموضوع..
آخر السطور
* لو واظب صلاح أحمد محمد صالح على مشاهدة فقرة الإمبراطور كل جمعة عبر برنامج عالم الرياضة بالتلفزيون القومي، وتابعها بعين الرضا، لربما اقتنع بأن هجومنا على حكامه ليس من فراغ!!
* لعلم رئيس أهلي شندي سعادة الفريق أحمد عطا المنان، الاتحاد العام لم يؤجل مباراة فريقه أمام المريخ من يوم 5 إلى يوم 12 من أجل عودة جمال سالم وأمير كمال وعلي جعفر، إنما ليمنح نفسه فرصة كافية يتمكن خلالها من الاستجابة لطلب المريخ، وحسم قضية شيبوب بالكيفية التي تضمن عدم تنفيذه لقرار الانسحاب.. يعني بالعربي الواضح؛ لو الاتحاد حسم قضية شيبوب اليوم، ما عندنا مانع نلعب مباراة الأهلي بكره..
* أخي أحمد عطا المنان، علاقة المريخ بأهلي شندي علاقة حميدة ومتينة، فرجاءً لا تفسدها بظنون آثمة!!
* وكفى.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة واتساب
معاذ ابو مؤيد
 القصة ما انسحاب!!!!
وعلي مجلسنا قفل الباب امام الاعلام منذ الان،،،،

القصة ماقصة ماانسحاب القصة اكبر من ذلك !!!!
استرداد حقوق مسلوبة في اضعف اتحاد
تطبيق القانون بدل الترضيات
القصة عدم دفن الرؤوس في الرمال،،،،
تعاملنا بكل احترام حتى الان
طبقوا القانون وكل شخص ياخد حقه
بعديها مبارياتكم انشاء الله تحاكي الليغا وتلعب الصباح ،،،،
من يتحدث عن خوف
خوف من شنو
الاهلي شندي اخد المعلوم في شندي الدورة الاولي
والعرضة شمال  كانت مزنوقة وواحدين منكم  رفضو يتفرجوا اصلا علي الكوره
ولانسيتو الخوف والمطالبة بالتاجيل في الدورة الاولي حتى لعبت مباراتكم في الدورة الثانية
دا هو الخوف البنعرفوا تاجيل من غير
اي اسباب
وللاسف ساعدتكم لجنة ونسي علي ذلك الخراب !!!!
دا هو الخوف البنعرفوا
خلاصة القول وخلاصة
الموضوع  والكلام دا موجهه للمريخاب باختصار المريخ محتاج  للمجتمع المريخي ان يتكاتف من اجل اشياء معينة
اهمها واولها
تغيير الاتحاد باخر اعدل وانصف
التعاون مع الاتحادات الولائية التي تنصب هذا الاتحاد واقالته من اول انتخابات
علي الجميع الان تحديد اهداف وان لانسير خلف الموجه
علي مجلس ادارتنا تحديد استراتيجية وتحديد اهداف للسنة القادمة؟؟؟؟؟
وعشان ماتزعجونا وصحافتكم تكتب علي هواها لانها ماعندها موضوع وتخدع في الجماهير المسكينة
الوضع الان بي بساطه شديدة ليس بانسحاب انما استرداد حقوق مسلوبة
الانسحاب هو الذي طبق العام السابق ولم يطبق فيه القانون وكان الانسحاب لثلاثة مباريات متتالية ودخلت العلاقات والجودية لعدم المساس بالطفل المدلل
رفعت الجلسة
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
خلاصة القول يااحبابي في  وطني المريخ
لوبي الاعلام الازرق  يعلم تمام
انهم لا يستطيعون تحقيف الفوز على المريخ الا بمساعدة حكم او بافتعال الازمات واطلاق شائعات مغرضة توتر الاجواء في النادي الأحمر
تعودوا على مثل هذه الالاعيب وللاسف بعض نحن كجمهور المريخ نبتلع الطعم ونجاريهم في هواهم
‏ اطلقت الآلة الاعلامية الزرقاء حملة اخر الموسم كالعادة وحملة التسجيلات الخبيثة ،
بكري وجابسون واوكرا كل الاخبار التي ينشرها اصحاب الاغراص  للتشويش وتشتيت الافكار والمريخ مقبل على مباريات  مهمه في الدوري والكاس،
‏كل مايصرح به غير صحيح
الهدف معلوم للجميع وكل اسم  مطروح للشوشرة واعلم تماما ربما المفاوضات مع اسم تاااااني بعيدة من الثلاثاء اسماء
نحن من نمنحهم  فرصة  النشر والتعليق على مواضيع لا تخدم مصلحة الفريق فالاحلال والابدال شأن فني يخص الاجهزة الفنية بالتعاون مع الاجهزة الادارية،،،
لكن ضعاف القلوب واصحاب السبق الصحفي وناشري الاخبار اول من يقعون في مصيدة اللوبي الازرق
‏نحن كجماهير دورنا الان منحصر  بالتشجيع والهتاف والهدير  في كل المباريات القادمة
لا صوت يعلو  فوق صوت  هزيمة الاهلى والعرضة شمال
همنا الان مباريات ا لدوري والكاس  غير ذلك ساعدونا بعدم نشر  فبركة اللوبي الازرق وفليعلم الجميع ان المريخ لايتوقف علي لاعب ومن جلب واكتشف هؤلاء اللاعبين قادر ان يكتشف غيرهم ،،،
اي خبر عن مفاوضات او تسجيلات كلها فبركة فيس بوك وواتس اب
لاتشغلوا انفسكم وتشغلونا  معكم باخبار مضروبة مشتولة في غرفة شتلات اللوبي الازرق في احد القروبات ويضحكون
عليكم وانتم تتناقلوها هنا وهناك ،،،،،؟؟
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
رسالتي الاخيرة الي مجلس المريخ
نرجوا مقاطعة كل الوسائل الاعلامية
اذاعة وتلفزيون وصحف رسمية
وان يوزع خطاب عليهم لاتوجد لدينا مداخلات الان حتى يتم الفصل في قضية شيبوب
عشان نشوف الناس دي موضعهم شنو
كتر الكلام الان ماحبابا
تكفي مداخلات الناطق الرسني حتى الان لانها كانت قوية ولخصت الوضع
عناوين صحفنا من الغد مفروض تكون لاتوجد مداخلات  اعلامية لمجلس ادارة المريخ  الا الاستئناف تنهي  قضية شيبوب
دعونا نلتفت  لفريقنا ونحضر نفسنا نفسيا وبدنيا
اقفلوا الباب الان فورا خلوهم ينشغلو في انفسهم حتى لايعرفون بماذا نفكر
افضل الحروب هي الصامتة
واقضوا حوائجكم بالكتمان ،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
هذه ارائي واراء التغريدة اقبل منها ماتشاء وارفض منها ماشئت
ليس بالضرورة ان تقتنع بكل مايكتب
ولا اطلب منك الاتفاق علي حروف التغريدة
اسطر التغريدة ونسة وحكاوي بصوت مسموع تنقل نبضي ونبض المدرجات عشان نشوف مريخ جميل وملك بطولات
ولنا لقاء في تغريدة اخرى باذن الله

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصطفى 
 اسامة عطا المنان يتلاعب بالمريخ وسمعته

الى متى يتلاعب اسامة عطا المنان بالمريخ و يجعل من رجاله مثل قطع الشطرنج يحركهم متي ما اراد وهم يتعشمون في وعوده البراقة التي اضرت بالمريخ اكثر من ما استفاد منها
مريخية اسامة عطا المنان حولت المريخ الى نادي تابع ضعيف يقبل اهله بما يقوله لهم اسامة عطا المنان
سلم اسامة عطا المنان المريخ خطابا بمشاركة اللاعب بكري المدينة في مباراة الامل الشهيرة و عاد الرجل و بعد ساعات ارسل خطابا آخر يطالب فيه بمنع اللاعب من المشاركة في المباراة المعنية و تمسك المريخ بحقه و لكن اسامة اختار الحلول الوسط و اعاد المباراة بعد موازنة باللاعب عمر عثمان ليتسبب اسامة عطا المنان في نسف الموسم الرياضي .
اسامة عطا المنان امتص حما الاخ مزمل ابوالقاسم وعصام الحاج و نادر مالك و متوكل الذين حضروا الى مباني الاتحاد العام و اكد لهم خلال مكاملة حسب تصريح الاخ مزمل الناطق الرسمي للمريخ بان اسامة اكد تأجيل مباراة الهلال و المريخ الى 16 اكتوبر و مباراة المريخ و النمور الى 12 و على ضوء تلك المكالمة قام المريخ باسماح للاعب جمال سالم للسفر الى يوغندا و بالتالي فان للمرة الثانية يتراجع عن وعده للمريخ .
المريخ مؤسسة منفصلة يجب ان لا يتلاعب بها اسامة عطا المنان او يهينها عصام الحاج و رفاقه للدرجة السحيقة التي جعل اعلامه و رجاله يفرحون لوعد اسامة بالتأجيل المباريات
مؤسف حقا ان يصل المريخ الى درجة من الهوان يتلاعب به اسامة و يحركه متى ما يشاء.
جماهير المريخ عرفت اسامة و بعد اليوم لن يستطيع ان يمارس علي المريخ الخداع .
و ايضا عرفنا كذلك حجم بص الوالي الذي توقف عن السير و عليه ان يتم ترحيله اليوم قبل الغد لانه فشل اقناع اهل المريخ بقدرته على حل مشاكل المريخ و لا الدفاع عن مكتسبات النادي
اسامة عطا المنان فجر المريخ و عرض سمعته الى الخطر لانه سيعتمد على حارس غير جاهز في مباراة الاهلي شندي و فاقد لحساسية المباريات .
اسامة عطا المنان يقود الموسم الرياضي الى كارثة و ربما نسفه بصورة اخطر من الموسم السابق
برمجة بعض المباريات جعل اندية تحتج بقوة و تطالب بلعب مباريات الهبوط اولا
ما يحدث في الموسم الحالي سببه اسامة عطا المنان لانه يقرر قبل ان يرجع الى اتحاده و القرارات الارتجالية اضرت بالموسم الرياضي
المريخ لديه قضية بغض النظر عن كسبها او خسارتها فعلى لجنة الاستئنافات ان تحسم القضايا قبل تسليم الهلال البطولة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القول الفصل 
ياسر بشير (أبوورقة) 
هل يستجيب الوزير؟

* حسناً فعل تحالف المريخ بمخاطبته لوزارة الشباب  والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم من أجل التحرك مبكراً للترتيب للجمعية العمومية  لنادي المريخ عقب إنتهاء أجل لجنة التسيير في ديسمبر المقبل.
* رغم اختلافي مع تحالف المريخ إلا أن الخطوة أعجبتني جداً لأنها جاءت في  التوقيت المناسب وقد أشرت إلى ذلك في مقال سابق وطالبت أهل المريخ بضرورة  التفاكر مبكراً حول فترة ما بعد جمال الوالي ولجنته الموقرة.
* أمر انعقاد الجمعية العمومية في المريخ لا يحتاج في الأساس إلى أن يتكبّد  تحالف المريخ العناء والذهاب إلى بحري لمخاطبة الوزير لهذا الغرض لأنه كان  مُقرراً سلفاً ضمن خطاب التكليف الذي حمل تسمية لجنة التسيير الحالية وحدد  مهامها ومدتها التي تنتهي في التاسع من ديسمبر.
* لكن لأن كل حاجة (دايرة دفرة) لذلك قطع التحالف الطريق أمام أي محاولة  للتناسي والتجاهل المُتعمّد حتى لا يجد الوزير الفرصة للتمديد للجنة  الحالية.
* لن نطلب من السيد وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم الاستجابة لطلب  التحالف الذين هم في الأصل أعضاء الجمعية العمومية للمريخ ولكننا نطالبه  بالالتزام بالقانون وتطبيق قراراه السابق حرفياً.
* الملاحظ أن لجنة التسيير الحالية أهملت عن عمد ملف عضوية النادي ولا يوجد  أي جديد فيه وبالتالي فإن أولى الخطوات المطلوبة من أجل ضمان انعقاد  الجمعية العمومية أن يقوم الوزير بتوجيه لجنة التسيير لتقديم ملف العضوية  في غضون الثلاثين يوماً القادمة.
* نتوقع أن يتجاهل الوزير طلبنا وطلب أعضاء الجمعية المريخية – التحالف- من قبلنا ويدّعي الانشغال ببعض الأشياء.
* ففي المرة الماضية ظل كشف العضوية تائهاً بين لجنة ونسي والمفوضية لفترة  من الوقت حتى نال جمال الوالي فرصته كافية ثم أعلن قبوله قيادة لجنة  التسيير الحالية فظهر كشف العضوية بعد أن يئس الأعضاء من انعقاد الجمعية.
* ليس بعيداً أن يحدث ذات السيناريو هذه المرة من أجل منح السيد جمال فرصته ليقرر الكيفية التي يدير بها المريخ في الفترة القادمة.
* هل ينوي الاستمرار ببصه الحالي؟ أم أنه سيتخلص من بعض الركاب في المحطة القادمة ليستبدلهم بغيرهم؟.
* وهل يرغب في نظام الانتخاب الحر المباشر الذي يحمل صبغة الشفافية  والنزاهة؟، أم أنه يفضل الانقلابات وقتل الشرعية عبر بوابة التعيين؟.
* كل الأمر بيد الوالي!.
* أملنا معقود على تحالف المريخ في تغيير الكثير من الأمور في نادي المريخ.
 * يجب مواصلة الضغط على الوزير ومعاونيه من ناحية ومن الناحية الأخرى مخاطبة لجنة التسيير من أجل إعداد ملفات وكشوفات الأعضاء.
* من حق التحالف - وهم في الأصل أعضاء للجمعية العمومية- أن يخاطبوا لجنة التسيير ويطالبوها بمراجعة العضوية.
* وواجب علينا تقديم الشكر الجزيل للسادة أعضاء لجنة التسيير بقيادة الوالي  لقبولهم التكليف في الفترة السابقة وتحمل الكثير من المتاعب من أجل الكيان  المريخ.  

*

----------


## elsmani ali

*هيثم كابو

 العتب مرفوع

أسئلة تستحق الإجابة !

* ..وثمة تساؤلات حائرة تدور بالأذهان باحثة عن إجابات تضمد جراح استفهاماتها، وتدفق الخواطر المتعلقة بقضية الساعة الملحة تجعلنا نطرح التساؤل ثم نحاول الرد عليه لتأتي الحصيلة على النحو التالي :
* هل أخطأ مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ في الطريقة التي تعامل بها مع قضية اللاعب شرف الدين شيبوب ؟
– نعم، ارتكب أخطاء لا تغتفر عندما تعامل مع إتحاد (الهوان) العام بوصفه كياناً محترماً يعرف واجباته؛ ومُلماً بتفاصيل بطولاته؛ ويتابع أجتماعات لجانه المساعدة، ويقف على تفاصيل المخرجات ويحسم الشكاوى والاستئنافات .. مشكلة مجلس المريخ أنه منح الإجلال لمن لا يستحقه؛ ووضع طاقية التقدير على رأس تعود على الشتم والسب والإتهام بالفساد؛ لذا من الطبيعي أن ينتهي الموسم وتتبقى للزعيم مباراتين ولا يزال (الاستئناف معلقاً) حيث لم يتكرم الإتحاد على المريخ بالبت في الإستئناف إن كان قبولاً أو رفضاً؛ وحتى مساء أمس يتم إعلان برمجة ثم سرعان ما يعلن التراجع عنها لتحل محلها برمجة بديلة و(موعد اجتماع لجنة الاستئنافات غير معروف)؛ وكأنما إتحاد (الخرمجة المضروبة) لا يعنيه استئناف المريخ وقد يُرحِل حسمه للموسم القادم – إن وجد متسعاً من الزمن – فالقضية من وجهة نظر مجدي شمس الدين ولجان إتحاده الهزيل يمكن الفصل فيها (على أقل من مهلهم) ولا داعي للعجلة فالأمر غير مرتبط بتاريخ وتوقيت، وعلى ما يبدو أن هذا الإتحاد لا يفهم سوى لغة التهديد ومصطلحات (اللقيمات والتزييت) ..!
* هل وعد أمين مال إتحاد (الهوان) أسامة عطا المنان وفد المريخ الرفيع الذي ذهب لمكاتب الإتحاد باحثاً عن حقوقه عبر مذكرة متحضرة بتأجيل برمجة مباريات الزعيم مجاملة منه ومحاباة للزعيم أم أن هناك سبب آخر ؟
– وعد أسامة الوفد الأحمر بالتأجيل ليس من أجل عيون المريخ، ولكن لحفظ ماء وجه اتحاده وتلافي خطأ لجنة الإستئنافات التي شارف الموسم على الإنتهاء ولم تجتمع بعد للبت في الاستئناف، فالرجل يخشى تكرار سيناريو أحداث الموسم الماضي إذا أعلن المريخ الانسحاب؛ فحينها سينكشف هوان إتحاد الفوضى العاجز عن حسم الشكاوى التي تصله، فأسامة يعلم علم اليقين (منطقية وعدالة قضية المريخ) المتمثلة في عدم الرد على الاستئناف حتى أنتهاء الموسم الذي تبقت فيه جولتين مرتبطتين بنتيجة الشكوى – و(للمريخ مباراة مع ذات الفريق المشكو ضده منذ الدورة الأولى) ..!
* ما هو (سيناريو السمكرة) الذي يفكر فيه الإتحاد الآن ..؟
– سيناريو باهت وهزيل يبدأ بتخدير المريخ عبر تأجيل المباراتين المتبقتين وتحديد تواريخ يتم الأتفاق عليها؛ ثم الضغط على أعضاء لجحنة الاستئنافات حتى ينزلوا من برج تعاليهم العالي ويتذكروا أن هناك قضايا تنتظر سيادتهم لإلقاء نظرة عليها لينعقد اجتماع اللجنة ويتم رفض الشكوى العادلة دون أية مبررات قانونية أو أسباب موضوعية؛ وهنا يفقد المريخ حق الانسحاب القانوني والمنطقي (إذا لا يعقل أن تنسحب بسبب قرار صدر ولم يتفق مع حيثيات الشكوى التي تقدمت بها؛ ولكن من المنطقي أن تنسحب لأنك لم تُحتَرم ولو بمجرد قرار رفض ولا يعقل أن تلعب وتختم الدوري وانت لا تعرف مصير شكواك، لذا من الأفضل للمريخ الانسحاب حتى يجد الإتحاد نفسه في موقف لا يحسد عليه؛ ويتجنب تكرار مثل هذه المهازل مستقبلاً (إن كان لهذا الإتحاد من مستقبل بعد موته الدماغي) ..!
* ما الذي دفع الإتحاد لعدم حسم استئناف المريخ وتأجيله للموسم القادم دون أن يرتجف له جفن ؟
– التساهل المريخي أغرى إتحاد لا يعرف غير لغة (العين الحمراء) فتجاهل الأمر برمته، وصبر المجلس فسره الإتحاد بأنه عدم رغبة في معرفة نتيجة الاستئناف فتجاوز القضية، فالحقوق في بلادنا تنتزع لا تمنح و(الأمر الهين بضيّع الحق البيّن) ..!
* أخيراً : لماذا ترفض لجنة الاستئنافات عقد أجتماع لا يكلفها سوى ساعة زمن لحسم قضية لا يمكن للموسم أن يسدل ستاره دون الفصل فيها ؟
– لا تريد لجنة الاستئنافات الإجتماع حتى لا تحرج قادة الإتحاد العام؛ فالجميع يعلم عدالة شكوى المريخ وقوة حجيته ورجاحة ما تقدم به من مستندات؛ والأمر لا يحتاج أكثر من قرار صدور الشكوى وكسب النقاط وسرد الحيثيات ..! 
  نقوش متفرقة
* البيان الذي أصدره مجلس الهلال خالياً من أية قيم و(مهروسات) يعتبر محاولة خبيثة لبث الرعب في أفئدة قادة الإتحاد العام وتخويف لجنة الاستئنافات وحصارها والتأثير على قرارها ..!
* لا معنى لأية برمجة حتى ولو كانت بعد شهر إذا لم يتم حسم استئناف المريخ و(إذا لم يخرج القرار في مصلحته سيقوم الزعيم من جديد بتصعيد قضيته) ..!
* من يتحدث عن (الحريق المزعوم) عليه إنتظار كريم (بنزينه) ..!
* إتبنزني ..!
نقش أخير
* عينك للفيل تطعن في البرمجة والتأجيل ؟
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*معاوية الجاك

توقيع رياضي

الإنسحاب مرفوض

* أعلن مجلس المريخ عدم أداء اي مباراة رسمية للفريق سواء على مستوى الممتاز أو الكأس ما لم يتم النظر في الإستئناف المقدم منه في قضية شيبوب الشهيرة

* معروف أن المريخ تقدم بشكوى رسمية طاعناً في صحة إجراءات تسجيل اللابع شرف الدين شيبوب في كشف الهلال فتم رفضه ليستأنف المريخ القرار للجنة الإستئنافات منذ شهور وحتى اللحظة لم يتم النظر في إستئنافه

* الدوري شارف على نهايته ومعروف أن لا يمكن إعلان نهاية نهاية الموسم الرياضي وتسمية البطل إن كانت هناك قضايا معلقة خاصة بالموسم

* الإتحاد لم يهتم بالقضايا المعلقة ويريد إنهاء الموسم بطريقته العشوائية التى عودنا عليها ولكن أهل المريخ تحركوا مطالبين الرد على إستئنافهم مقابل أداء مباراتي الأهلي شندي والهلال ومباريات كأس السودان

* المريخ أعلنها صريحة وواضحة أنه ربط إستمراريته في المشاركة بإستلامه الرد على ما قدمه من غستئماف

* لا نؤيد إطلاقاً أي قرار بالإنسحاب من الدوري .. ونطالب بالمقاومة ومناهضة أي تفلتات إدارية لأن الإنسحاب يعني أن المريخ سيفقد قضيته بصورة كاملة لأنه بعد الإنسحاب لا يوجد ما يتسدعي النظر في مطالباته

* مطلوب من مجلسنا رفض اللعب وليس إعلان الإنسحاب رسمياً وتسريح اللاعبين وحتى الإستئناف المقدم مطلوب من لجنة الإستئمافات الإجتماع وحسم القضية بدلاً من تركها معلقة حتى نهاية الموسم

* نحمد للمجلس تحركه بالمطالبة بقضايا المريخ وإن جاء متأخراً ولكن أن تأتي متأخراً خير من ألا تأتي

* ونقول أن الفضل في كل التحركات الأخيرة تُحسب للأخ مزمل أبو القاسم عضو لجنة التسيير والتى ظلت في وادٍ بعيد عن مصلحة المريخ فلم تتكرم في أيٍ من إجتماعاتها بالتطرق لإستئناف المريخ ومطالبة الجهات ذات الصلة بحسمه

* تحركت لجنة التسيير أمس الأول بعد توجيه مساعد الرئيس للشئون الإعلامية ولولا تحركاته لما إنتبهت ولما تحركت أصلاً ونخشى ألا تكون اللجنة تعلم أن هناك إستئنافاً معلقاً في قضية شيبوب لم يتم الرد عليه

* المريخ عانى كثيراً من الإتحاد الحالي والذي ظل يقدم كل أشكال المساعدات للهلال رغم تفلتاته إدارييه المتكررة وعدم إحترامهم لقادة الإتحاد وفي المقابل يتعاملون مع المريخ بطريقة غريبة قوامها الإستهداف رغم المعاملة (الرقيقة) من مجالس المريخ المختلفة مع أهل الإتحاد

* توقع الجميع أن تصدر اللجنة المنظمة اليوم قراراتها الخاصة ببرمجة مباريات المريخ الكقبلة بذات الريقة التى وعد بها أهل الإتحاد وفد المريخ الذي زار مباني الإتحاد أمس الأول إلا أن الجميع بتفاجأوا ببرمجة غريبة وجديدة بعد الضغو طالتى مارسها أهل الهلال على أهل الإتحاد فكان أن تم تغيير البرمجة بالطريقة التى تابعناها بالأمس ببرمجة مباراة المريخ وأهلي شندي في الثامن من أكتوبر الجاري بدلاً من الثاني عشر منه وبرمجة مباراة القمة في الثالث عشر من أكتوبر بدلاً من السادس عشر منه كما تمت برمجة مباراة الهلال والخرطوم الوطني اليوم بدلاً من الثالث من أكتوبر وهو الأمس كما أكد اهل الإتحاد للوفد المريخي أمس الأول

توقيعات متفرقة

 * القطاع الرياضي لنداي المريخ إرتكب خطأً فادحاً بالسماح لحارس الفريق جمال سالم بالسفر إلى يوغندا للإنضمام لمنتخب بلاده الذي يستعد للسفر إلى توجو لمواجهة منتخبها (ودياً) ومن ثم مواجهة غانا رسمياً

* نعتبره خطأ فادح من القطاع الرياضي لأن جمال سالم غادر قبل صدور قرار (رسمي ومكتوب) من الإتحاد العام بواسطة اللجنة المنظمة بتأجيل مباراتي الفريق أمام أهلي شندي للثاني عشر من أكتوبر الجاري والهلال في السادس عشر منه

* تعجل القطاع الرياضي وهو يسمح لحارس الفريق الاساسي بالسفر قبل صدور قرار رسمي ومكتوب من أهل الإتحاد أمس فإعتمدوا على وعد رغم قناعتنا أن وعد الإتحاد يعتبر قراراً رسمياً إلا أن العجلة كانت حاضرة من القطاع الرياضي

* ما هكذا تُدار الأندية الكبير إخوتنا في القطاع الرياضي وهناك جزئية مهمة يجب الإنتباه لها وهي أن جمال سالم صاحب ملف أسود في الإلتزام بالعودة في التأريخ المحدد وقبل مباراة المريخ وهلال الأبيض سافر اليوغندي إلى بلاده ويفترض عودته عقب المباراة مباشرةً ليلحق مباراة هلال التبلدي إلا أنه رفض العودة وظل هناك لثلاثة أيام ليفتقده المريخ أمام هلال الأبيض

* القطاع الرياضي تعامل مع الأمور بطريقة عشوائية ومتخلفة وبدائية بعيداً عن الإحترافية المطلوبة مما يكشف حجم المأساة والأزمة الإدارية التى يعاني منها المريخ

* لا يوجد منطق واحد يبرر للقطاع الرياضي خطأ الخطوة التى أقدم عليها بالسماح لجمال سالم بالسفر

 * المرحلة الحالية تتطلب تضافر كل أهل المريخ وتتطلب تصفية النوايا وتوجيهها لأجل مصلحة الكيان

* مطلوب من الجمهور والإعلام دعم لجنة التسيير بوة جتى تقوى على إنتزاع حقوق المريخ وتعيد هيبته

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العتب مرفوع 
هيثم كابو
 أسئلة تستحق الإجابة !


*  ..وثمة تساؤلات حائرة تدور بالأذهان باحثة عن إجابات تضمد جراح  استفهاماتها، وتدفق الخواطر المتعلقة بقضية الساعة الملحة تجعلنا نطرح  التساؤل ثم نحاول الرد عليه لتأتي الحصيلة على النحو التالي :
* هل أخطأ مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ في الطريقة التي تعامل بها مع قضية اللاعب شرف الدين شيبوب ؟
–  نعم، ارتكب أخطاء لا تغتفر عندما تعامل مع إتحاد (الهوان) العام بوصفه  كياناً محترماً يعرف واجباته؛ ومُلماً بتفاصيل بطولاته؛ ويتابع أجتماعات  لجانه المساعدة، ويقف على تفاصيل المخرجات ويحسم الشكاوى والاستئنافات ..  مشكلة مجلس المريخ أنه منح الإجلال لمن لا يستحقه؛ ووضع طاقية التقدير على  رأس تعود على الشتم والسب والإتهام بالفساد؛ لذا من الطبيعي أن ينتهي  الموسم وتتبقى للزعيم مباراتين ولا يزال (الاستئناف معلقاً) حيث لم يتكرم  الإتحاد على المريخ بالبت في الإستئناف إن كان قبولاً أو رفضاً؛ وحتى مساء  أمس يتم إعلان برمجة ثم سرعان ما يعلن التراجع عنها لتحل محلها برمجة بديلة  و(موعد اجتماع لجنة الاستئنافات غير معروف)؛ وكأنما إتحاد (الخرمجة  المضروبة) لا يعنيه استئناف المريخ وقد يُرحِل حسمه للموسم القادم – إن وجد  متسعاً من الزمن – فالقضية من وجهة نظر مجدي شمس الدين ولجان إتحاده  الهزيل يمكن الفصل فيها (على أقل من مهلهم) ولا داعي للعجلة فالأمر غير  مرتبط بتاريخ وتوقيت، وعلى ما يبدو أن هذا الإتحاد لا يفهم سوى لغة التهديد  ومصطلحات (اللقيمات والتزييت) ..!
* هل وعد أمين مال إتحاد (الهوان)  أسامة عطا المنان وفد المريخ الرفيع الذي ذهب لمكاتب الإتحاد باحثاً عن  حقوقه عبر مذكرة متحضرة بتأجيل برمجة مباريات الزعيم مجاملة منه ومحاباة  للزعيم أم أن هناك سبب آخر ؟
– وعد أسامة الوفد الأحمر بالتأجيل ليس من  أجل عيون المريخ، ولكن لحفظ ماء وجه اتحاده وتلافي خطأ لجنة الإستئنافات  التي شارف الموسم على الإنتهاء ولم تجتمع بعد للبت في الاستئناف، فالرجل  يخشى تكرار سيناريو أحداث الموسم الماضي إذا أعلن المريخ الانسحاب؛ فحينها  سينكشف هوان إتحاد الفوضى العاجز عن حسم الشكاوى التي تصله، فأسامة يعلم  علم اليقين (منطقية وعدالة قضية المريخ) المتمثلة في عدم الرد على  الاستئناف حتى أنتهاء الموسم الذي تبقت فيه جولتين مرتبطتين بنتيجة الشكوى –  و(للمريخ مباراة مع ذات الفريق المشكو ضده منذ الدورة الأولى) ..!
* ما هو (سيناريو السمكرة) الذي يفكر فيه الإتحاد الآن ..؟
–  سيناريو باهت وهزيل يبدأ بتخدير المريخ عبر تأجيل المباراتين المتبقتين  وتحديد تواريخ يتم الأتفاق عليها؛ ثم الضغط على أعضاء لجحنة الاستئنافات  حتى ينزلوا من برج تعاليهم العالي ويتذكروا أن هناك قضايا تنتظر سيادتهم  لإلقاء نظرة عليها لينعقد اجتماع اللجنة ويتم رفض الشكوى العادلة دون أية  مبررات قانونية أو أسباب موضوعية؛ وهنا يفقد المريخ حق الانسحاب القانوني  والمنطقي (إذا لا يعقل أن تنسحب بسبب قرار صدر ولم يتفق مع حيثيات الشكوى  التي تقدمت بها؛ ولكن من المنطقي أن تنسحب لأنك لم تُحتَرم ولو بمجرد قرار  رفض ولا يعقل أن تلعب وتختم الدوري وانت لا تعرف مصير شكواك، لذا من الأفضل  للمريخ الانسحاب حتى يجد الإتحاد نفسه في موقف لا يحسد عليه؛ ويتجنب تكرار  مثل هذه المهازل مستقبلاً (إن كان لهذا الإتحاد من مستقبل بعد موته  الدماغي) ..!
* ما الذي دفع الإتحاد لعدم حسم استئناف المريخ وتأجيله للموسم القادم دون أن يرتجف له جفن ؟
–  التساهل المريخي أغرى إتحاد لا يعرف غير لغة (العين الحمراء) فتجاهل الأمر  برمته، وصبر المجلس فسره الإتحاد بأنه عدم رغبة في معرفة نتيجة الاستئناف  فتجاوز القضية، فالحقوق في بلادنا تنتزع لا تمنح و(الأمر الهين بضيّع الحق  البيّن) ..!
* أخيراً : لماذا ترفض لجنة الاستئنافات عقد أجتماع لا يكلفها سوى ساعة زمن لحسم قضية لا يمكن للموسم أن يسدل ستاره دون الفصل فيها ؟
–  لا تريد لجنة الاستئنافات الإجتماع حتى لا تحرج قادة الإتحاد العام؛  فالجميع يعلم عدالة شكوى المريخ وقوة حجيته ورجاحة ما تقدم به من مستندات؛  والأمر لا يحتاج أكثر من قرار صدور الشكوى وكسب النقاط وسرد الحيثيات ..!
نقوش متفرقة
*  البيان الذي أصدره مجلس الهلال خالياً من أية قيم و(مهروسات) يعتبر محاولة  خبيثة لبث الرعب في أفئدة قادة الإتحاد العام وتخويف لجنة الاستئنافات  وحصارها والتأثير على قرارها ..!
* لا معنى لأية برمجة حتى ولو كانت بعد  شهر إذا لم يتم حسم استئناف المريخ و(إذا لم يخرج القرار في مصلحته سيقوم  الزعيم من جديد بتصعيد قضيته) ..!
* من يتحدث عن (الحريق المزعوم) عليه إنتظار كريم (بنزينه) ..!
* إتبنزني ..!
نقش أخير
* عينك للفيل تطعن في البرمجة والتأجيل ؟

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك 
 الانسحاب مرفوض

* أعلن مجلس المريخ عدم أداء اي مباراة رسمية للفريق سواء على مستوى الممتاز أو الكأس ما لم يتم النظر في الإستئناف المقدم منه في قضية شيبوب الشهيرة
* معروف أن المريخ تقدم بشكوى رسمية طاعناً في صحة إجراءات تسجيل اللابع شرف الدين شيبوب في كشف الهلال فتم رفضه ليستأنف المريخ القرار للجنة الإستئنافات منذ شهور وحتى اللحظة لم يتم النظر في إستئنافه
* الدوري شارف على نهايته ومعروف أن لا يمكن إعلان نهاية نهاية الموسم الرياضي وتسمية البطل إن كانت هناك قضايا معلقة خاصة بالموسم
* الإتحاد لم يهتم بالقضايا المعلقة ويريد إنهاء الموسم بطريقته العشوائية التى عودنا عليها ولكن أهل المريخ تحركوا مطالبين الرد على إستئنافهم مقابل أداء مباراتي الأهلي شندي والهلال ومباريات كأس السودان
* المريخ أعلنها صريحة وواضحة أنه ربط إستمراريته في المشاركة بإستلامه الرد على ما قدمه من غستئماف
* لا نؤيد إطلاقاً أي قرار بالإنسحاب من الدوري .. ونطالب بالمقاومة ومناهضة أي تفلتات إدارية لأن الإنسحاب يعني أن المريخ سيفقد قضيته بصورة كاملة لأنه بعد الإنسحاب لا يوجد ما يتسدعي النظر في مطالباته
* مطلوب من مجلسنا رفض اللعب وليس إعلان الإنسحاب رسمياً وتسريح اللاعبين وحتى الإستئناف المقدم مطلوب من لجنة الإستئمافات الإجتماع وحسم القضية بدلاً من تركها معلقة حتى نهاية الموسم
* نحمد للمجلس تحركه بالمطالبة بقضايا المريخ وإن جاء متأخراً ولكن أن تأتي متأخراً خير من ألا تأتي
* ونقول أن الفضل في كل التحركات الأخيرة تُحسب للأخ مزمل أبو القاسم عضو لجنة التسيير والتى ظلت في وادٍ بعيد عن مصلحة المريخ فلم تتكرم في أيٍ من إجتماعاتها بالتطرق لإستئناف المريخ ومطالبة الجهات ذات الصلة بحسمه
* تحركت لجنة التسيير أمس الأول بعد توجيه مساعد الرئيس للشئون الإعلامية ولولا تحركاته لما إنتبهت ولما تحركت أصلاً ونخشى ألا تكون اللجنة تعلم أن هناك إستئنافاً معلقاً في قضية شيبوب لم يتم الرد عليه
* المريخ عانى كثيراً من الإتحاد الحالي والذي ظل يقدم كل أشكال المساعدات للهلال رغم تفلتاته إدارييه المتكررة وعدم إحترامهم لقادة الإتحاد وفي المقابل يتعاملون مع المريخ بطريقة غريبة قوامها الإستهداف رغم المعاملة (الرقيقة) من مجالس المريخ المختلفة مع أهل الإتحاد
* توقع الجميع أن تصدر اللجنة المنظمة اليوم قراراتها الخاصة ببرمجة مباريات المريخ الكقبلة بذات الريقة التى وعد بها أهل الإتحاد وفد المريخ الذي زار مباني الإتحاد أمس الأول إلا أن الجميع بتفاجأوا ببرمجة غريبة وجديدة بعد الضغو طالتى مارسها أهل الهلال على أهل الإتحاد فكان أن تم تغيير البرمجة بالطريقة التى تابعناها بالأمس ببرمجة مباراة المريخ وأهلي شندي في الثامن من أكتوبر الجاري بدلاً من الثاني عشر منه وبرمجة مباراة القمة في الثالث عشر من أكتوبر بدلاً من السادس عشر منه كما تمت برمجة مباراة الهلال والخرطوم الوطني اليوم بدلاً من الثالث من أكتوبر وهو الأمس كما أكد اهل الإتحاد للوفد المريخي أمس الأول
توقيعات متفرقة
* القطاع الرياضي لنداي المريخ إرتكب خطأً فادحاً بالسماح لحارس الفريق جمال سالم بالسفر إلى يوغندا للإنضمام لمنتخب بلاده الذي يستعد للسفر إلى توجو لمواجهة منتخبها (ودياً) ومن ثم مواجهة غانا رسمياً
* نعتبره خطأ فادح من القطاع الرياضي لأن جمال سالم غادر قبل صدور قرار (رسمي ومكتوب) من الإتحاد العام بواسطة اللجنة المنظمة بتأجيل مباراتي الفريق أمام أهلي شندي للثاني عشر من أكتوبر الجاري والهلال في السادس عشر منه
* تعجل القطاع الرياضي وهو يسمح لحارس الفريق الاساسي بالسفر قبل صدور قرار رسمي ومكتوب من أهل الإتحاد أمس فإعتمدوا على وعد رغم قناعتنا أن وعد الإتحاد يعتبر قراراً رسمياً إلا أن العجلة كانت حاضرة من القطاع الرياضي
* ما هكذا تُدار الأندية الكبير إخوتنا في القطاع الرياضي وهناك جزئية مهمة يجب الإنتباه لها وهي أن جمال سالم صاحب ملف أسود في الإلتزام بالعودة في التأريخ المحدد وقبل مباراة المريخ وهلال الأبيض سافر اليوغندي إلى بلاده ويفترض عودته عقب المباراة مباشرةً ليلحق مباراة هلال التبلدي إلا أنه رفض العودة وظل هناك لثلاثة أيام ليفتقده المريخ أمام هلال الأبيض
* القطاع الرياضي تعامل مع الأمور بطريقة عشوائية ومتخلفة وبدائية بعيداً عن الإحترافية المطلوبة مما يكشف حجم المأساة والأزمة الإدارية التى يعاني منها المريخ
* لا يوجد منطق واحد يبرر للقطاع الرياضي خطأ الخطوة التى أقدم عليها بالسماح لجمال سالم بالسفر
* المرحلة الحالية تتطلب تضافر كل أهل المريخ وتتطلب تصفية النوايا وتوجيهها لأجل مصلحة الكيان
* مطلوب من الجمهور والإعلام دعم لجنة التسيير بوة جتى تقوى على إنتزاع حقوق المريخ وتعيد هيبته

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
 لدغة عقرب
النعمان حسن -
 لتنسحب كل الأندية ما عدا.. لنرى ماذا يفعل الثلاثي المدمر

    مسلسل الموسم السابق والذي تؤكد كل المؤشرات انه سيتواصل هذا الموسم مع اختلاف الأدوار وتبادل المحطات مما يؤكد ان هذا المسلسل اصبح هو الحاكم للدورى وانه سيتواصل سنويا مما يستوجب ويفرض على كل الاندية ما عدا من اشرت لهم بصفرين وهما الهلال والمريخ ان يكون لهم موقف من هذا الدوري بل ويفرض على غير اندية الدرجة الممتازة ان تعلن تضامنها وتتمسك جميعها بعدم مزاولة النشاط تحت ظل هذا الواقع الذى يتحكم فيه الثلاثي المدمر للكرة السودانية حتى نرى كيف سيكون حال هذا الثلاثى المكون من الدولة والاتحاد وثالثهم الضلع الثنائي المسمى زوراً بالقمة الهلال والمريخ.
    وتستحضرني بهذه المناسبة واقعة شهدها الزمن الجميل يوم اراد الهلال والمريخ ان يفرضا على الاتحاد ان يميزهمت عن بقية اندية الدرجة الاولى بالخرطوم بحجة انهم مصدر دخل الاتحاد لجماهيريتهم وتردد يومها ان الاتحاد سيجتمع ليستجيب لمطلبهم فكان ان سارعت كل الأندية ما عدا الهلال والمريخ واتفقت على عدم اداء أي مباراة امام الهلال او المريخ اذا تجاوب الاتحاد مع مطلبهم ويومها خرج الدكتور عبد الحميد ابراهيم رئيس نادي النيل رحمة الله عليه واطلق مقولته الشهيرة وخاطب الهلال والمريخ وقال لهم (لو ما نحن بنلعب معاكم كنتوا حتجيبوا الدخل من وين اها نحن تاني ما حنلعب معاكم العبوا براكم ) فانفض اجتماع الاتحاد قبل ان يجتمع لانه استوعب تهديد الاندية التي تتمتع بادارات عالية المستوى وعادت الامور لنصابها اليوم تحتاج اندية الدرجة الممتازة لنفس الموقف وان تتضامن معها كل الاندية لترى ماذا يفعل الثلاثي بعد ان يقتصر الاتحاد على فريقي الهلال والمريخ وحدهم فكيف يكون هناك دوري طالما للدولة والاتحاد لا هم لهم غير ارضاء الهلال والمريخ على حسب القانون وتريد لبقية الاندية ان تكون مجرد كمبارس تلعب دور (المغفل النافع).
    ففي الموسم السابق عشنا وشهدنا كيف ان المريخ هدد الاتحاد بالانسحاب حتى تحول الاتحاد لسمكرجي يفبرك في توزيع النقاط لصالحه بلا مساوة له مع بيقة الاندية حتى تراجع المريخ عن الانسحاب وليعلن الهلال الانسحاب وينفذ انسحابه ويرفض اداء مباريات الدوري المتبقية لتتدخل الدولة بالجودية الملزمة بعيدا عن القانون فتمنح المريخ بطولة لا يستحقها وتمنح الهلال وصافة لا يستحقها بل ولتحميه من تطبيق القانون ومعاقبته على تنفيذ الانسحاب من الدوري والتي تصل بان يعاقب بالهبوط للدرجة الادنى ولكن مع ذلك منح الوصافة وهو غير مستحقاً لها ليمثل السودان خارجياً.
    واليوم سيعود الاتحاد لنفس المسلسل فهاهو المريخ يهدد بالانسحاب وهو ما يعرضه لنفس العقاب لو نفذه ولكن الاتحاد سيبحث عن أي وسيلة ترضيه والسمكرة جاهزة وإن كان الجديد هذه المرة السمكرة حتى لا يفقد المريخ الوصافة حتى لو نفذ انسحابه وهكذا على ذات الدرب سيطوع الاتحاد الدوري وان لم يفعل ستتدخل الدولة لتضمن رضاء الفريقين.
    لماذا هذه الزيطة الموسمية ما دام الأمر محسوم فى كل الأحوال لصالح فريقين بامر الاتحاد والدولة ففضوها سيرة واحسموا الصدارة والوصافة سنويا بين الفريقين بالقرعة او بالتناوب وتبقى مشكلتكم ان كانت الفيفا ستقبل هذا العبث وكفاية تهاون وضعف لجميع اندية الكمبارس فجوهر القضية يمس كل الاندية ليس اصحاب المصلحة الوقتية فالظلم سيطال الجميع وان طال الزمن فهل انتم فاعلون .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية  :

* مورينيو يبدأ مخطط ضم جاريث بيل بجلسة سرية
* رسميا.. ديلنيري مديرا فنيا لأودينيزي
* المكسيك وإسبانيا يتأهلان في كأس العالم للناشئات
* روبن يغيب عن مواجهتي هولندا بتصفيات المونديال
* سحب قرعة كأس القارات لكرة القدم الشاطئية الْيَوْمَ
* مانشستر يونايتد يطالب بغياب مخيتريان عن أرمينيا
* البرازيل تحتفي بقرار إضافة مقعدين في كأس ليبرتادوريس
* لوكاس ألكاراز يقود غرناطة في ولاية ثالثة
* تشافي متحديا كريستيانو رونالدو: ميسي هنا
* برانديلي يقود أول مران في فالنسيا
* مدرب إنجلترا يتحدث عما يحتاجه الفريق لتجاوز أزمته
* تشيلسي يستهدف عقد صفقة تبادلية مع ميلان
* مدرب دورتموند يرجع الخسارة أمام ليفركوزن لأسباب غير شريفة
* مدرب الإمارات: مباراتا تايلاند والسعودية تحددان فرص التأهل للمونديال

=====

*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*يا استاذ اسماعيل  زي صلاح صالح ده يدوهو على راسو مش تقعد تديهو كلام ناعم خوة وصداقة وخرابيط ..كل مخططات ووساخات صلاح صالح اصبحت ظاهرة للعيان وومن لم يحترم نفسه لا يستحق الاحترام يا استاذنا الجليل .صلاح صالح لا يفهم الا  لغة الخشونة ..صلاح صالح هو من أفسد جهاز التحكيم صلاح صالح علة الكرة السودانية ..صلاح صالح يجب ابعاده من جهاز التحكيم ان اردتم خيرا للكرة السودانية ..
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*صلاح صالح اول واخر سكرتير لجنة تتحكيم في العالم لمدة 13 عاما


ليه عمل شنو غيبر الانحياز للهلال

شكلنا حنطلع من اللباقة والادب بسبب هؤلاء الاوباش
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ببساطة
احمد محمد عمر
اتحاد محلية البحيرة

     اتحاد فرعي محلية البحيرة الوليد بالرغم من البداية المميزة في أول موسم  له وهو الموسم الماضي الذي بدأه بـ12 فريقاً صعد منهم ثمانية للدرجة الأولى  وتأخرت انطلاقة المنافسة لهذا الموسم لعدة أسباب أولها الانتخابات المي لم  تأتِ كما اشتهى المؤتمر الوطني وايضاً عدم إعداد الفرق لانطلاقة الموسم  وكذلك عدم توفر اللبس والميادين والكور.
    لكن الحادبين على مصلحة  البلد وعدم إدخال هذا في ذاكك وحدوا كلمتهم وكل مجلس اجتهد في البنية  التحتية وأصبح لكل نادٍ ملعب الا أن الأخوة في مجلس الكاب يعانون من الزحف  الرمالي الذي جعلهم يختارون ملعبهم الرملي لمن يريدون تعطيله ثم ينقلون  بعضاً من مبارياتهم خارج ميدانهم الرملي وبذلك أصبح نادي الكاب عُرضة  للاتهامات لأنه لعب مع شري في ميدان غير ميدانه ولعب مع القناويت الصدارة  بجدارة في ملعبه الرملي ليحقق التعادل، لم يستفد القائمون على الأمر في  إدارة نادي الكاب من حياد أندية الفاشر واللعب في ميدان النقعة مع المريخ  والهلال، أي لا يلعبون مع المريخ في ملعب إستاد الفاشر الدولي ومع الهلال  في ميدان النقعة الحشائشي أضف إلى ذلك ضعف بعض الحكام الذين يديرون  المباريات وبعضهم معلوم ومع ذلك تجده يحكم وهذه مشكلة تحتاج لحل.

العمدة فنان وأركان حربه

يبذل  العمدة فنان رئيس الاتحاد وأركان حربه جهداً مقدراً لاستمرار النشاط  بالمتابعة ميدانياً وتطوير الموجب وتحويل السلب إلى موجب يساعدهم في ذلك  رجال أرقام في مجالسهم من أساتذة ومشرفين وسمودة وأعيان الأحياء ولم يبخل  أحدهم بما عنده من مال أو رأي أو ضراع.

لقد مرت مباريات الدورة  الأولى بسلام بالرغم من أن كل مباراة صاحبها سلب وشغب وتحكيم سيئ واعتداء  والجميل أن كل شئ ينتهي في الملعب والروح الرياضية حاضرة تماماً وحقاً هم  سمودة وليس في الحصاد ولكن مما جميعه (يأكلوا أخوان ويتحاسبوا رجال).

المعتمد اللواء عبد الرحمن

كتّر  خيرك يا سعادة اللواء عبد الرحمن محمد خير معتمد محلية البحيرة النشط  المتابع المنفذ وحكومة الولاية في عهد الفريق الهادي عبد الله في أن يكون  لمحلية البحيرة اتحاد لكرة القدم، هذا الاتحاد الذي سببه سعادتك ودليلي أنه  وُلد شرعياً، ببداية تربيتك من لبس وكور ودعم مالي لكل فريق ثم مقر  للاتحاد (ولو أنه لم تأتي الرياح كما تشتهيها في الانتخابات) الا أنك لم  تربط هذا بذاك وسرعان ما نهض الفتى من كبوته وعاد وأعلن استمرارية المنافسة  ملجماً من قال إن المعتمد (صدق) الاتحاد للانتخابات.

المعتمد سعادة  اللواء عبد الرحمن ورعايته لكرة القدم في محليته ليست هي الدرة الوحيدة في  عمله الذي كله دُرر، فهناك الكهرباء التي عمّت شري الغرا شري النضارة   نسيت قلبنا في الحدارة، وهناك المباني لتوطين الخيار المحلي وهناك المشاريع  الزراعية وتوطين القمح والرقم القياسي الذي حصده سمودة القناويت الطيار  خليفة سليمان كرار والعمدة مسعود وموسى حجازي وايضاً الطرق من أبوحمد إلى  كريمة شرقاً وغرباً والبداية الردمية ثم التعليم والصحة.

عذراً إن  كانت هناك إشراقات للمعتمد لم أتعرض لها ويبقى الواضح أن المعيشة في  المناصير أصبحت متيسرة جداً عما كانت عليه من قبل، الحوت في البحيرة،  والدهب على وجه الأرض والسواقي أصبح جروف، اذاً مع أهلي ألف حق ليتوجهوا  للترفيه وهو كرة القدم.

مدد يا اتحادنا الوطني

عليك أخي فنان  أن تعد مطالبك لمقابلة الإخوة في الاتحاد الوطني لكرة القدم ويقيني أنها  مجابة من تدريب وتحكيم ولبس وكور وميادين (أي شباك ومواسير) وغير ذلك.

الجقلبة لا تفيد

الفرق  المتنافسة في المراكز الأولى، أي مراكز التمثيل الخارجي منها ثلاثة  بمساعدة الحكام ومنها اثنين خدمة ضراع وعرق جبين والفرق المتنافسة على  البقاء تعمل بالمثل الحشاش يملأ شبكتو سواء (بالمنجل) أو الدين أو بأي آلة  أخرى والطرق التي تصل للمبتغى كثيرة ويا بخت من يملك المال ونقاطه حسابياً  تصل للبقاء وستة فرق مهددة بالسقوط والمثير تقارب نقاطها.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في وجه الرياح
إبراهيم عبدالرحيم
حذروا التفاف الاتحاد على قضية شيبوب..

*  وضع المريخ اتحاد الكرة في مأزق حقيقي بثورته "المتأخرة جداً" في قضية  لاعبه شرف الدين شيبوب حيث كان ظن الاتحاد أن المريخ سينسى هذه القضية  بـ"التقادم" وستذهب البطولة نحو العرضة شمال كما كان مخططاً لها منذ بداية  الموسم.

* غضبة المريخ غير المتوقعة أصابت مفاصل اتحاد الكرة بالشلل  التام لأنها غضبة جادة هذه المرة اختلفت عن كل المرات السابقة التي كان  المريخ يتحلى فيها بـ"النعومة" في المواقف والبرودة في متابعة قضاياه بطرف  اتحاد الكرة حتى بلغ السيل الزبي ولم يعد السكوت ممكناً أبداً.

*  اتحاد الكرة سيعمل جاهداً جداً من أجل الخروج من المأزق الذي وضعه فيه  المريخ ولن يدع الأمور تسير كما يشتهي المريخ أبداً رغم حقوقه الواضحة في  القضية والتي تمنحه نقاط مباراته مع الهلال مع خصم ثلاث نقاط أخرى من  الأزرق هذا حسب مجريات وحقائق الأمور.

* ولكن هل يمكن أن يدين اتحاد  الكرة نفسه بهذه الصورة التي تعيد لقب الدوري الممتاز إلى الملعب مرة أخرى  وهل سيمنح المريخ حقه القانوني بهذه السهولة التي نظنها ونطالب لها  كمريخاب وما هو موقف الاتحاد من ردة فعل الهلال الذي يقف على الخط مراقباً  لما يجري؟.

* المريخ لا يهمه أحد في هذه القضية سوى منحه حقه كاملاً  وبعدها فليحدث ما يحدث ولكل جهة أخرى الحق في اتخاذ ما تراه مناسباً إذا  سارت الأمور عكس ما تتوقع لذا فإن اتحاد الكرة قد أصدر البرمجة الجديدة من  أجل كسب المزيد من الوقت حتى يجد المخرج القانوني الذي يعفيه من أزمة جديدة  حتمية في حال كسب المريخ لقضيته.

* أعلم تمام العلم أن اتحاد الكرة  ومن يسيطرون على الجوانب القانونية داخله سيبحثون عن أي مادة من أجل تمييع  قضية المريخ والسماح للهلال بالفوز بالبطولة ولا أستبعد اطلاقاً حدوث أي  التفاف على قضية المريخ كعادة الاتحاد في مثل هذه الحالات.

*  الالتفاف الذي أتوقعه والذي يسعى اتحاد الكرة لتطبيقه على أرض الواقع حتى  يخرج من هذه القضية لإرضاء كل الأطراف لعلمه التام بأن كسب المريخ لقضيته  يعني الانتقال لفصل جديد من الأزمة والتي ستصل حتماً إلى إعلان الهلال  انسحابه من الممتاز كما حدث في الموسم الماضي.

* لن يدين اتحاد  الكرة نفسه وسيكون حريصاً جداً على الخروج بأخف الأضرار عليه رغم علمه  التام بأنه كان السبب في التلكؤ الواضح بعدم حسم استئناف المريخ بعد رفض  الشكوى ولو فعل ذلك لأعفى نفسه من الحرج الكبير الذي يعيشه هذه الأيام بعد  الموقف القوي للمريخ.

* اتحاد الكرة ولجنة استئنافاته سيكونان  حريصين أشد الحرص على النظر لردة فعل الهلال رغم أن الاتحاد هو من ساعد  الأزرق في هذه القضية وتواطأ معه صراحة رغم الأسانيد الواضحة التي قدمها  المريخ لذا فإنه سيعمل جاهداً لعدم خسارة أي طرف لأنه اعتاد على الموازنات  التي أضاعت الكرة السودانية.

* ويقيني أن الموقف القوي للمريخ سيجبر  اتحاد الكرة على الاعتراف لأول مرة بأنه كان جزءاً أصيلاً في الأخطاء التي  وقعت في عملية قبول تسجيل شيبوب للهلال لذا فإن الاتجاه الذي سيقود به  اتحاد الكرة القضية هو قبول استنئاف المريخ وإعادة المباراة لأن الاتحاد  طرف أصيل في القضية.

* وهذا هو الاتجاه الخطير جداً الذي يجب أن  يلتفت له أهل المريخ جيداً لأن الاتحاد يريد إرضاء كافة الأطراف في هذه  القضية لذا سيقبل الاتحاد على نفسه الخطأ في حالتي إقراره بتسجيل خاطئ  للاعب في كشوفات الهلال ثم رفضه قرار المريخ بإيقاف اللاعب لثلاث سنوات رغم  أن المريخ قد أودع فعلياً قرار الإيقاف هذا لدى الاتحاد.

* في  الحالتين المُخطئ هو الاتحاد لذا سيرضى أن يكون طرفاً أصيلاً في الشكوى  وبالتالي الخروج بقرار إعادة المباراة وهذا ما يجب وضعه في الحسابات تماماً  من قبل مجلس المريخ والاستعداد لفصل جديد من القضية في حال اتجاه الاتحاد  إلى هذا الحل.

* الضغط الذي مارسه المريخ يجب أن يستمر حتى نهايته  وعدم القبول بأنصاف الحلول وعدم منح الاتحاد أي فرصة للالتفاف حول قضية  واضحة المعالم والاستعداد أكثر للذهاب بالقضية إلى أعلى المستويات في  الفيفا حتى يعرف اتحاد الكرة حجم الأخطاء التي وقع فيها والتي ستضعه أمام  مقصلة عقوبات مغلظة من الفيفا.

اتجاه الرياح..

* تأجيل  الاتحاد لمباراتي الأهلي شندي والهلال كان القصد منه كسب المزيد من الوقت  ولتلافي الأخطاء التي وقع فيها الاتحاد نفسه بعدم البت في استئناف المريخ.

*  أكرر الاتحاد ليس بذاك الغباء حتى يقبل استئناف المريخ وبالتالي منحه ثلاث  نقاط وتجريد الهلال من مثلها ولكنه بالطبع لديه آلياته التي سيستخدمها من  أجل قتل قضية المريخ أو التلاعب بالقوانين.

* لذا فإن الواجب يفرض  على المريخ تأمين موقفه تماماً والتحسب لكل السيناريوهات المحتملة حتى يكون  جاهزاً في حالة عرض أي منها على شاشة اتحاد الكرة.

* ولكن في ذات  الوقت يجب التأكيد على أن موقف المريخ القوي والمفاجئ تسبب في إرباك  الاتحاد لدرجة إعلان أكثر من برمجة لمباراتيه أمام الأهلي شندي والهلال.

*  مجرد قبول مجلس المريخ بالتأجيلات التي قام بها أسامة عطا المنان يمثل  إضعافاً واضحاً لموقف المجلس الواضح والصريح بعدم أداء مباراتي أهلي شندي  والهلال ما لم يتم البت في الاستئناف.

* التأجيل أمر يخص الاتحاد  وحده ولا دخل للمريخ به وعلى المجلس التمسك بموقفه الرافض لأداء المباراتين  حتى ولو أعاد الاتحاد برمجتهما مائة مرة وليس مرتين كما فعل.

* قد  تكون البرمجة الجديدة إرضاء للأهلي شندي والخرطوم الوطني على احتجاجهما على  تعديل البرمجة السابقة وحتى وإن كانت كذلك فالمريخ متمسك بموقفه الواضح  والصريح.

* أضحكني منطق الإعلام الأزرق بالحديث عن أن المريخ أراد  كسب المزيد من الوقت من أجل عودة أمير كمال وعلي جعفر وجابسون ثم جمال سالم  المنضم لمنتخب بلاده للمشاركة في مباراتي أهلي شندي والأزرق.

* لو  كان المريخ يفكر بهذه الطريقة لما قبل أصلاً بالبرمجة السابقة التي وضعت  مباراة أهلي شندي قبل خمسة أيام من رفع العقوبة الإفريقية على الثنائي أمير  كمال وعلي جعفر.

* لم يشارك الرباعي أمام أهلي شندي بشندي وفاز المريخ بهدفين والأحمر قادر على تكرار ذات الشيء في مباراة أم درمان.

* أما مباراة القمة فحساباتها مختلفة وسيدخلها الأحمر بالعديد من الدوافع للثأر من هزيمة الدورة الأولى.

*  التفكير في سحب الثقة من اتحاد الكرة خطوة جريئة من مجلس المريخ وتؤكد مضي  المجلس قدماً في مواجهة الاتحاد الذي وضح أنه لا يحترم إلا من يتعامل معه  بقوة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاجل : 
إجتماع جماهيري حاشد بدار نادي المريخ مساء اليوم ضد الظلم وطغيان  الإتحاد العام 

إجتماع هام للدائرة الجماهيرية بنادي المريخ حول الأحداث  الجارية عصر اليوم الثلاثاء بدار نادي المريخ في البدأ ستعقد الدائرة  الجماهيرية بنادي المريخ عند الساعة الخامسة والربع من عصر اليوم الثلاثاء  الموافق 4 سبتمبر إجتماع مهم بدار نادي المريخ بأمدرمان لممثلي التنظيمات  والمجموعات والروابط والألترسات ومجموعات المريخ على الواتساب وشبكات  التواصل الإجتماعي وقيادات التشجيع المنطوية تحت لواء القطاع وذلك  للوقوف خلف قرارات مجلس الإدارة حول الآحداث الجارية في الساحة الرياضية  ومهازل الإتحاد العام لكرة القدم وجماهير المريخ وهذه المرة الجماهير  المريخية العاشقة لكيانها ستكون سيفه البتار ودرعه الواقي وحامي حقوق هذا  الكيان الكبير . وبعد المغرب سيتحول إجتماع الدائرة الجماهيرية للقاء  جماهيري حاشد بدار النادي . الدعوة لكل الجماهير المريخية : الى كل تنظيمات  وروابط ومجموعات وقروبات المريخ على الواتساب وشبكات التواصل الإجتماعي  والى كل مريخي غيور وحادب وتهمه مصلحة والدفاع عن حقوق المريخ التوجه صوب  دار نادي المريخ عقب صلاة المغرب مساء اليوم الثلاثاء وذلك للمشاركة في  اللقاء الجماهيري الحاشد والذي سيحضره أعضاء مجلس الإدارة وذلك من أجل  مصلحة المريخ والوقوف خلف مجلس الإدارة ضد طغيان الإتحاد وفساد مؤسسته وضد  التحكيم وضد المحسوبية ويلا كلنا سند لمجلس المريخ وخلف كيان المريخ الجميل  الذي تحميه جماهيره الكبيرة داخل وخارج ارض الوطن .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  الإتحاد العام لا يتعلم من أخطائه ويكررها بالكربون في كل عام
ضعف القوانين والمجاملة تغريان الأندية للتمرد والعصيان

 



 تقرير : محمد عيسى ساتي 


قد يتفق جميع الرياضين والمتابعين للرياضة  السودانية  أن الإتحاد الحالي  الذي يتولي أمر. كرة القدم هي من أسوأ الإتحادات التي مرت على السودان طوال  تاريخه الطويل في مجال الرياضة حيث يرتكب العديد من الأخطاء الكارثية  ثم.يأتي ويكررها بالكربون في الموسم الذي يليه.
ويعتبر الكثير من المتابعين أن الإتحاد الحالي الذي يتولى أمر كرة القدم  منذ العام 2010 علي حساب الخبير الرياضي الدكتور كمال شداد  بعد أن إنحازت  الحكومة بصورةٍ واضحة أكدتها العديد من الشواهد بجانب المجموعة الحالية  بقيادة الدكتور المتخصص في الصيدلة وابن مدينة الحصاحيصا معتصم جعفر والذي  كان يشغل منصب نائب الرئيس في آخر دورات دكتور كمال شداد المتخصص في  الفلسفة.
ويالرغم من أن هناك بعض الأخطاء للمجموعة الحالية في دورتهم الأولي والتي  استمرت لثلاث سنوات بين عامي 2110 و2013  الا أن تلك الأخطاء لم تؤثر في  عملهم بصورةٍ واضحة وكان اللجان التي تتبع لهم تعمل بكفاءةِ عالية حيث كانت  مباريات القمة تلعب كما جاءت في  القرعة ولم تكن هناك تمييز لنادي علي  حساب  آخر في الكثير من قراراتهم لدرجة أنهم فرضوا عقوبات علي الهلال بأن  لعب بدون جمهور في أولى مباراة له في ملعبهم في موسم 2011 وكانت أمام النيل  الحصاحيصا بسبب عقوبات لجنة الإنضباط ضد جماهير الهلال التي هتفت ضد راجي  عبد العاطي في نهائي ممتاز 2010 وعلي المريخ الذي لعب ضد الهلال بدون جمهور  في 2011 بسبب هتافات جماهيره ضد لاعب الهلال وقائده هيثم مصطفى في نهائي  كأس السودان في 2010 لأن اللجان كانت مفعلة وتجتمع وتتخذ القرارات قبل أنر  ينفرد لاحقاً أسامة عطاء المنان أمين المال والذي أدخل فوضى غير مسبوقة في  الإتحاد العام بإتخاذ قرارات غريبة لا علاقة لها بالقانون مع التلاعب  بصورةٍ مستمرة في البرمحة دون مراعاة أو الإنتباه لعدالة المنافسة .
وعلي صعيد المنتخب الوطني حقق المنتخب الأولمبي نتائج جيدة في عام 2011  وكانت أبرز نتائجهم فوزهم علي المنتخب الغاني كما استطاعوا أن يصلوا  بالسودان الى نهائيات الأمم الإفريقية في عام 2012 وتخطوا فيها مرحلة  المجموعات وخرجوا من مرحلة ربع النهائي أمام منتخب زامبيا الذي توج باللقب  لاحقاً.
وبدأت الكارثة الحقيقة للمنتخب في عهدهم منذ أن لعب منتخبنا بعد النهائيات  الإفريقية وضد زامبيا بالتحديد عندما أشركوا اللاعب سيف مساوي بالرغم من  أنه طرد أمام نفس المنتخب في نهائيات 2012 ليخسر السودان إدارياً بالرغم من  إنتصاره على زامبيا داخل الملعب ليفشل بعد ذلك المنتخب من وصول الي  النهائيات في ست مناسبات مختلفة علي التوالي لأعوام (2013 و2015 و2017 )في  (الكان)كما فشل للوصول الي نهائيات المحلين لعامي 2014 و2016 بالإضافة الي  عدم توفيقه في الوصول الي نهائيات كأس العالم التي أقيمت بالبرازيل في 2014  وهي النهائيات التي لم يصلها السودان من قبل طوال تاريخه الطويل في مجال  الكرة ولكن أصبح المنتخب يخسر بكل سهولة حتي في المباريات التي تجري في  ملاعبها.
وعلي صعيد إدارة بطولتيه المحلية (الدوري والكأس)  بدأ الإتحاد العام وعن  طريق لجنته المنظمة في التلاعب في البرمجة وتأخير مباراة القمة الى نهائي  البطولة في أمرٍ يطعن في عدالة المنافسة لأن مباراة القمة اذا لعبت في  ميعادها علي حسب القرعة لها تأثيراتها للفرق التي تلعب ضدهما بعد المباراة  من النواحي المعنوية والاستفادة من البطاقات الملونة اذا حدثت للاعبيها  ويقول كثير من المختصين والمتابعين بأن مبارتي القمة لو لعبت في ميعادها  علي حسب القرعة لما كانت هناك أية مشكلة.كالتي حدثت الموسم الماضي. وعن  بطولة الكأس يكفي أنها لم تلعب مباراتها النهائية ثلاث مرات في أعوام 2011  و2013 و2015
وعلي صعيد الإدارة المالية فقد كشفتها الصحف المحلية عن طريق تقرير المراجع  العام والذي كشف عن تلاعب  في مبالغ كبيرة تحصل عليها الإتحاد من مصادر  عديدة بالعملتين المحلية واليورو والدولار من الفيفا وحوافز الكاف لناديي  القمة .
وبدلاً من أن يتعلم الإتحاد من أخطائه التي تكون في كل مرة مهدداً للموسم  إلا أنه يعيدها بالكربون في الموسم الذي يليه فعلى مستوى البرمجة لو  إستثنينا الموسم الذي بدأ الإتحاد يتراجع فيه إدارياً وهو موسم 2013 عقب  فوزهم بدورةٍ ثانية لأن في ذلك العام لم يحدث أية مشكلة تذكر علي مستوى  البرمجة لأن فريقي القمة خرجا منذ المراحل الأولي من بطولة دوري أبطال  إفريقيا وخروج ممثلا الكونفدرالية إيضاً وبالتالي كان لا يوجد هناك خطأ  كبير للإتحاد غير عدم قبولهم لشكوي الخرطوم الوطني ضد لاعب الهلال المالي   سيدي بيه الذي تم قيده  بإعتباره لاعب سوداني دون أن يستلم جنسيته  السودانية ولكن بدأت الكارثة  بصورةٍ واضحة منذ موسم 2014 عندما سمح  الإتحاد العام للمريخ بأن يشارك في بطولة سيكافا أثناء مباريات الدوري  الممتاز مما جعل الإتحاد يؤجل للمريخ عدداً من المباريات وكانت من بينها  مباراة النسور والذي تم برمجتها في أواخر الموسم حيث تسبب في ربكةٍ شديدة  علي عدالة البرمجة وجعل جمال حسن سعيد رئيس نادي الأمل عطبرة وقتئذٍ في أن  يتهم بعض الأندية بالتواطؤ ومعهم قادة الإتحاد العام بالإنحياز لبعض  الأندية.
وجاء سماح الإتحاد العام للمريخ في المشاركة في بطولة سيكافا أثناء مباريات  الدوري الممتاز بسبب خروج المريخ من المرحلة التمهيدية في بطولة دوري  أبطال إفريقيا أمام كمبالا سيتي اليوغندي بعد أن كان المريخاب يظنون أنهم  سيذهبون بعيداً في البطولة الذي لم يصلوا فيها من قبل مرحلة نصف النهائي  حتي العام قبل الماضي فقط لأنهم لعبوا مباراةةدية ضد بايرن ميونخ الألماني  ولذلك كان خروجهم غير متوقع بالنسبة لهم لدرجة أن رئيس مجلس إدارتهم جمال  الوالي خرج لأول مرة منتقداً بداية انطلاقة ونهاية الموسم الكروي مما جعل  الإتحاد العام يستجيب مباشرةً لملاحظته في الموسم الذي تلاه ويعدل الموسم  وفترة التسجيلات وهو التعديل الذي لم يستطع الإتحاد اكتمال الموسم فيه مما  جعله يضطر لتمديده بقرارٍ غريب تحصل على قانونيته رئيس الإتحاد معتصم جعفر  من الجمعية العمومية وحتي أن فترة التسجيلات قد تمت تمديدها ولكن للاعبين  المحلين فقط لإرتباط تسجيلات الأجانب بما يعرف بـ (السيستم)  والذي يبدأ  فيه التسجيلات وينتهي في زمنٍ محدود ومعروف ليعتبر ذلكم التعديل للموسم من  الأخطاء الكبيرة للإتحاد كما  أن فترة التسجيلات في شهري نوفمبر ومايو  بدلاً من يناير وديسمبر لا توافق فترة التسجيلات في اغلب بلدان العالم  الكروية لدرجة أن عماد الطيب أمين عام مجلس الهلال انتقدها في 2014 عندما  فشل في استقدام لاعب برازيلي ذهب فيما بعد للترجي الرياضي التونسي. ويرى  الكثير لو لا عدم مشاركة السودان في نهائيات بطولتي إفريقيا( الشان والكان)  والتان تنطلقان في يناير من كل عام وتنتهيان في فبراير لما انطلقت الدوري  الممتاز في شهر يناير أو بداية فبراير.
وفي الموسم الماضي انسحب الهلال والأمل عطبرة ومعهما الميرغني كسلا الذي  ودع الممتاز قبل الإنسحاب من بطولة الدوري الممتاز إحتجاجاً علي بعض قرارات  لجنة الإستئنافات ولكن في نهاية المطاف بدلاً من إيقاع عقوبات عليهم
تركهم بدون عقوبات مستحقة خاصةً الهلال الذي انسحب من ثلاث مباريات علي  التوالي بل تم مكافأة فريق الأمل بأن جعلوه يبقى في الممتاز في أغرب قرارٍ  للإتحاد العام لكرة القدم.
وبالأمس هدد المريخ بالإنسـحاب من بطولة الدوري الممتاز إعتقاداً منه في أن  لجنة الإستئنافات لم تفصل في إستئنافهم ضد لاعبهم السابق ولاعب الهلال  الحالي شرف شيبوب مدعياً أن الإستئنافات تأخرت في الفصل ويثقون في كسبهم  للشكوي حتي ولو اضطروا لإستئنافها في محكمة التحكيم الرياضية (كاس) في  مدينة لوزان السويسرية  ليؤكد ذلك ويشير إلي أن الإتحاد وكأن لا يتعلم من  أخطائه  لأن الإستئنافات كانت بعض قراراتها من أسباب الإنسحابات التي حدثت  الموسم الماضي لأن الإتحاد لم يقم ببرمجة المريخ والأمل عطبرة منذ الدورة  الأولى في شهر ابريل بعد أن قررت إعادتها ولم تبرمجها الإتحاد الا في شهر  اكتوبر بعد أن هدد المريخ بأنه لن يلعب المباراة المعادة ولكنه تراجع بعد  قرارت أخري من  الإستئنافات التي من بينها كانت إعادة مباراة الأمل مع  المريخ بعطبرة والذي كان قد خسرها المريخ بهدف ليأتي بعد ذلك الاتحاد  ويبرمج المبارتين وبالرغم من أن الاتحاد اكد في أنه لا دخل له في قرارت  الاستئنافات الا ان الشكوك حام حول نفيهم تلك التهمة لانهم اجلوا مباريات  الأهلي شندي مع المريخ خمس مرات وبعد أن كسبها مع خواتيم الممتاز خرجت  قرارت الاستئنافات التي ادت لانسحاب الهلال والامل.
ولم يكن المريخ وحده هو الذي هدد بالإنسحاب فقد سبقه فريق الأمير البحراوي  والذي سلم انسحابه فعلياً للإتحاد العام قبل أن يتراجع وسط ضغوطات من جهات  وقيادات كما قال رئيس مجلس إدارته كما أن النسور الأمدرماني أعلن فعلياً  انسحابه وسيتخلف من مبارتيه المتبقيتين وبالرغم من أن ذلك يطعن في عدالة  المنافسة الإن قوانين الإتحاد لم تستطيع معاقبته بأكثر من إعتباره مهزوماً  بمثلما اعتبر أهلي مدني الذي انسحب من مباراته مع الهلال في آخر دقيقةٍ من  زمن المباراة.
ويشير المتابعون إلا أن قوانين الإتحاد الحالية  غير رادعة فيما يخص  الأندية التي تتخلف من المباريات أو التي تنسحب أثناء سير المباريات كما  أنهم يجاملون في الكثير من قراراتهم  ولذلك يهدد اغلب الأندية بالإنسحاب  كما أن الإتحاد يجامل في الكثير من القرارات التي تحتاج الي حسم لضعفة وقلة  حيلته وقبل كل ذلك فساده المؤكد والموثق والمعروف لكل الوسط الرياضي.
كما أن هناك كارثة حقيقة ربما تحصل في الزمن القريب بسبب أن الإتحاد يتجاهل  كثير من أعمال الفوضى والعنف حيث أدت العقوبة الضعيفة لبكري المدينة الذي  اعتدي علي أحدى الحكام لفظياً وجسدياً في إغراء كثير من اللاعبين في  الإحتجاج بالضرب علي الحكم كما فعل لاعبوا هلال كادوقلي كما أن الإتحاد لم  يصدر عقوبات علي قدر الجرم للهلال بسبب جماهيره التي حصبت رجل الراية في  مباراته مع الأهلي شندي قبل موسمين كما لم يتخذ أي عقوبات ضد جماهير المريخ  التي قذفت عزيز شابولا بالحجارة قبل انطلاقة الشوط الثاني لمباراة القمة  في الدورة الأولى للممتاز لدرجة أن اللاعب النيجيري ترك الجهة الشرقية  للملعب ملخبطاً خطة الجهاز الفني وتحول الي وسط الملعب ويشير البعض الي أن  عدم معاقبة الإتحاد للمريخ بسبب تحطيم جماهيره لبعض مقاعد ملعب الهلال قبل  أربعة مواسم وبالرغم من أن المباراة كانت إفريقية الا أن الاتحاد يملك سلطة  فرض العقوبات وبسبب عدم معاقبتهم جاءت جماهير الهلال لترد وتحطم كل مقاعد  المريخ الذي يسمي في الملعب بطابق شاخور.
ويمكن لجميع الأندية التي لا تتنافس على شى ان تنحسب من مبارتيه المتبقية  كهلال كادوقلي والمريخ نيالا والأهلي مدني وغيرهم ولن يتخذ الإتحاد أية  عقوبة ضدهم غير اعتبارهم مهزومين فقط لأن العقوبات المغلظة تبدأ بعد التخلف  من ثلاث مباريات والذي تخلف الهلال الموسم الماضي من ثلاث ولكن الإتحاد  شجعه على ممارسة الفوضى ولم يتخذ قرار هبوطه بالرغم من أن رئيس مجلس إدارته  أشرف الكاردينال هددهم بأنهم لم يستطيعوا بإنزاله لدرجة أدنى عندما قال  ساخراً لأحد قادة الإتحاد (لوربطنا الهلال في كرتونة وختيناه في لوري انت  ما تقدر تنزلو) في إشارةٍ واضحة إلي أن الإتحاد اضعف من أن يتخذ عقوبات  قاسية على نادي الهلال صاحب القاعدة الجماهيرية الكبيرة ولذلك جاءت  التهديدات من أي فريق يعتقد أن الإتحاد قد ظلمه بأن يلوح بالإنسحاب من  البطولة أو ينفذ عملية الإنسحاب فعلياً. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نقطة تلاقي 
بكري يوسف
ضاعت الآمال بسبب الإهمال

أجد نفسي هذه المرة غير قادر على البدء في كتابة المقال لما يعتصرني من ألم بسبب النتيجة الكارثية لمنتخبنا الوطني للناشئين الذي ضاع بسبب الإهمال .
* قبل مباراة الذهاب عاش ناشئونا ظروفا أقل ما توصف بأنها قاسية نتيجة للإعداد الضعيف والذي لا يتناسب والتحدي الكبير الذي ينتظر المنتخب أمام خصم يمتلك كل الحضور وعلى كافة الأصعدة فنيا وبدنيا وإداريا كالأسود غير المروضة .
* بالرغم من الدراية بالفرصة الكبيرة في التأهل لنهائيات مدغشقر 2017 والمعرفة التامة بقدرات الخصم إلا أن الإعداد كان متواضعا لدرجة الإكتفاء بالتمارين ومواجهتين تحضيريتين أمام الخرطوم الوطني وخسرها المنتخب بسداسية وأمام مريخ نيالا وكسبها بثنائية .
* كان الإعداد للقاء الذهاب يمضي نحو الفشل لولا تدخل مولانا أحمد هارون والي ولاية شمال كردفان الذي أنقذ المنتخب بمعسكر قصير لمدة 4 أيام بالأبيض كانت ثمرته فوزا رباعيا على الكاميرون .
* خاض الناشئون معسكر هارون الممتد لخمسة أيام بالأبيض ونجح والي الولاية بحسه التعبوي ومتابعته اللصيقة أن يملأ صدور صغار الصقور بالحماس ثم جاء الحشد الجماهيري المميز الذي ضاقت به جنبات ملعب شيكان في صالح المنتخب الذي استطاع ترويض الأسود بإعداد غير علمي وسوداني مائة بالمائة من واقع إعتماده على الشحن المعنوي وهو ما يستحق عليه هارون وولايته الشكر والثناء .
* الى هنا تسلم الإتحاد العام المنتخب متقدم بأربعة أهداف لهدفين وهي كافية لصناعة الفرحة الكبرى كونها نتيجة كبيرة وسعت من دائرة فرصنا في الترقي إلى نهائيات الشان بمدغشقر 2017 لكن ما الذي حدث بعد ذلك ؟؟
* عاد المنتخب للخرطوم وعكف جهازه الفني بقيادة محسن سيد على وضع برنامجه الإعدادي الذي يمكنه من العودة من رحلة الكاميرون متأبطاً بطاقة التأهل وبالفعل اختار أن يعسكر بالعاصمة الإثيوبية واجرى إتصالاته التي أثمرت عن موافقة المنتخب الإثيوبي على مقابلة منتخبنا وديا وهو ما يعد ضمانا لنجاح المعسكر وبعدها دفع محسن بنيته في إقامة معسكر تحضيري بأديس مرفقا موافقة منتخب إثيوبيا مع الطلب كضامن للنجاح ولكن إتحاد كرة القدم السوداني كالعادة لم يولي الموضوع أدنى إلتفاتة وحبس الطلب في أدراجه كعادته في تجميد القضايا فتبخر حلم الإعداد ليسعى محسن لأخف الأضرار طالبا السفر مبكرا ليصطدم من جديد بعدم وجود حجوزات على خطوط الطيران ومن هنا بدأت قصة الخروج المر فسافر الناشئون قبل 72 ساعة فقط من المباراة وهي مدة لاتكفي للتأقلم على الأجواء الا لمن أتى بجاهزية تامة .
* الإهمال الذي تعرض له منتخبنا الناشئ بعد العودة من الأبيض هدم كل ما تم بناءه من معنويات لدى الصغار وجهازهم الفني وأضاع مجهودات الوالي هارون وجماهير الأبيض التي آزرت بكل ما تملك واحتفلت بالفوز وقبل كل ذلك أطاح بأحلام كل الشعب السوداني الذي كان توَّاقاً لرؤية صغارنا العام المقبل بالنهائيات .
* ونحن هنا لا نوجه اللوم للإتحاد فقط بل للكل فالدولة تتحمل مسئولية ما حدث والمؤسسات الرسمية والخاصة لها نصيب فيما حصل لأن المنتخب منتخب البلد وعنوانها العريض والحس الوطني كان يفرض على كل هذه الشرائح إعانته على تشريف الوطن وعليهم أن يتذكروا بأن جدودنا زمان لم يوصوا هارون وولايته فحسب على الوطن .
* ضاع حلم كان في متناول اليد بعد أن قال المنطق كلمته فكرة القدم أضحت صناعة تعتمد على البذل المالي والتدريب الجيد والإعداد العلمي لتحقيق الأهداف وانتهى عهد الصدف وبلوغ الأمنيات بدون تخطيط .
* إحترم المنتخب الكاميروني بكل إسمه وتاريخه منتخبنا وأحسن له الإعداد لذلك حقق ما أراد على النقيض تماما مما جرى لمنتخبنا الذي نام إتحاده على عسل الرباعية وأهمل تجهيزه لذلك جاءت النتيجة على قدر الجهد المبذول وعكس الأمنيات المجانية .
* خرج الناشئون ووقع الفأس في الرأس تلك حقيقة يجب الإيمان بها والوقوف عند مسبباتها لتلافيها مستقبلا خاصة وأن منتخبنا الوطني للشباب موجود وسيظهر في نهائيات الأمم الافريقية للشباب 2017 ويحتاج لإعداد جاد يتناسب وأهمية الحدث في ظل حمله وحيدا لراية الكرة السودانية .
** نقاط قصيرة **
- الناشئون لم يقصروا وقدموا كتابهم بيمينهم كضامن لمستقبل الكرة في البلد .
- كشف المنتخب عن مواهب واعدة من المتوقع أن تكون نواة لمنتخب وطني أول قادر على تحقيق الأماني .

** آخر نقطة **
موعدنا غدا إن كان في العمر بقية ويظل تلاقينا وعد وعهد وتمني .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الناطق الرسمي باسم مجلس المريخ يدلي بالمثير





 
مزمل أبو القاسم: البرمجة التي صدرت بالأمس لا تعنينا.. واتفاقنا مع أسامة كان واضحاًالاتحاد أخطرنا بتأجيل مباراتي الآرسنال والهلال واعتذر لنا عن عدم طباعة الخطاب بسبب العطلةلا نبحث عن التأجيل من اجل علي جعفر وأمير كمال.. ولن نلعب قبل حسم الاستئنافالتيجاني محمد احمدأدلى الأستاذ مزمل أبو القاسم  مساعد رئيس نادي المريخ للإعلام والناطق الرسمي باسم المجلس بتصريحات مثيرة  لفضائية النيلين مساء أمس، وأكد التزام المريخ بعدم اداء أي مباراة في  مسابقة الدوري الممتاز ما لم يتم حسم الاستئناف الذي تقدم به الأحمر في  قضية اللاعب شرف شيبوب،لافتاً إلى أن الأحمر يريد أن يصل إلى آخر مراحل  التقاضي في هذه القضية العادلة، ولذلك لن يلعب إذا لم يعرف مصيرها، وتعهد  مزمل بعدم أداء المريخ لأي مباراة وفقاً للبرمجة التي اصدرها الاتحاد أمس  لأنها كانت مخالفة تماماً لما أخطرهم به اسامة عطا المنان أمين مال الاتحاد  أمس الأول، كما تحدث مزمل عن الكثير الذي نطالعه عبر المساحة التالية:في  البدء تحدث مزمل عن الأسباب التي ابعدت المريخ عن المنافسة على لقب بطولة  الدوري الممتاز، وأشار إلى أن الظروف التي مرّت بالأحمر هذا العام إذا مرّت  بأي فريق آخر لكان الآن يقاتل من اجل البقاء لا من أجل الحصول على  البطولة، واضاف: فقدنا عناصر التشكيل الأساسي بكامله وعانينا من غيابات  مؤثرة، ورغم ذلك كان المريخ في المنافسة حتى الأسابيع الأخيرة، واستطاع أن  يحقق نتائج جيدة في الدورة الثانية، وإذا أردنا أن نتحدث عن نتائج المريخ  يمكن أن نقول إنها اقل عن سابق المواسم، لكن قياساً بالظروف التي مرّ بها  الأحمر، فهي بالنسبة لنا أكثر من مقبولة.وأكد مزمل أن المريخ نادٍ كبير  تناصره قاعدة جماهيرية عريضة لا تقبل إلا بالبطولة وتعتبر المركز الثاني  مثل الأخير، ولذلك تريد أن ترى فريقها دوماً في المقدمة، ونوه مزمل  للاستئناف الذي تقدم به الأحمر في قضية اللاعب شرف شيبوب منذ أغسطس الماضي،  مؤكداً أن المريخ لديه حق سيدافع عنه بشراسة ولن يقدم أي تنازلات، لأنه  يريد أن يصل بهذه القضية إلى آخر مراحل التقاضي.حديث ساذج
قال  مزمل أبو القاسم إن من يتحدثون عن رغبة المريخ في تأجيل مباراتي الآرسنال  والهلال من اجل مشاركة جمال سالم لا علاقة لهم بكرة القدم، وأضاف: هذا حديث  ساذج لا يردده إلا الذين لا علاقة لهم بكرة القدم، لأن أمير وعلي جعفر  توقفا عن اللعب التنافسي والتدريبات الجماعية لمدة ثلاثة أشهر، وبالتالي  فقدا حساسية اللعب التنافسي، ومن الصعوبة بمكان عودتهما بين غمضة عين  وانتباهتها للمشاركة في مباريات كبيرة وبالغة الحساسية، وتابع مزمل: صحيح  أن مشاركة النجمين بأمر الجهاز الفني، وأنا لست مدرباً حتى أفتي في الأمر  ولكن في تقديري الخاص المريخ لن يستفيد من خدمات أمير وعلي جعفر حتى لو تم  تأجيل المباراتين لفترة زمنية أبعد، لأن الجهاز الفني وما لم يختبرهما في  مباريات اعدادية لا يستطيع أن يقدم على مشاركتهما.
اتفقنا مع اسامة على كل شيء ولكن!كشف  مزمل أبو القاسم عن تفاصيل الزيارة التي قام بها وفد مريخي عالي المستوى  إلى اتحاد الكرة أمس الأول، وأشار إلى أن الزيارة تمت بواسطة وفد يضم  شخصيات مريخية بارزة، وقدم الوفد مذكرة لاتحاد الكرة وتلقى افادة من اسامة  عطا المنان أمين مال الاتحاد بأنهم أقدموا على تعديل في برمجة مباريات  الدوري الممتاز، وأن المريخ سيلعب مباراتي الآرسنال والهلال بناء على هذا  التعديل يومي الثاني عشر والسادس عشر من هذا الشهر، وبناء على هذا الاخطار  تحدث عصام الحاج مع أسامة عطا المنان والذي أخبره بأن البرمجة مؤكدة  ونهائية، وتم هذا الحديث أمامنا نحن الثلاثة أعضاء بمجلس ادارة نادي  المريخ، بل واستلمنا ورقة فيها التاريخ المحدد للمباراتين وهي موجودة،  واعتذر لنا اتحاد الكرة عن عدم طباعة الخطاب رسمياً لأن اليوم عطلة ولا  يوجد من يتولى طباعة الخطاب، وبناء على هذه التفاصيل كان اتحاد الكرة طرفاً  في مفاوضات تمت بين المريخ والاتحاد الأوغندي بخصوص استدعاء الحارس جمال  سالم، وبناء على البرمجة التي اخطرنا بها الاتحاد، سمحنا لجمال سالم ان  يسافر إلى أوغندا حتى يشارك في مباريات منتخب بلاده، وتابع مزمل: كل هذه  التفاصيل تمت بعلم الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم والذي كان طرفاً في هذا  التفاوض، أما الطرف الثاني فكان يمثله الصربي ميشو مدرب المنتخب الأوغندي،  ولكن اليوم فوجئنا ببرمجة جديدة ولا علاقة لها بالاتفاق الذي تم بين الوفد  المريخي واسامة عطا المنان، ولذلك نؤكد بأن البرمجة التي صدرت لا تعنينا في  شيء، ولن نلتزم بها مطلقاً.موقفنا واضحأكد مزمل أن موقف مجلس ادارة نادي  المريخ واضح، لأنهم قدموا مذكرة لاتحاد الكرة واكدوا بأن المريخ لن يلعب أي  مباراة إلا بعد حسم الاستئناف الذي تقدم به الأحمر في قضية اللاعب شرف  شيبوب، وأضاف: هذا الموقف لا تراجع عنه، وبالتالي حتى لو كان جمال سالم  موجوداً وتم تأجيل المباراتين إلى الاتفاق الأول، لن نلعب ما لم يتم حسم  الاستئناف، لأن المريخ لديه قضية عادلة يريد متابعتها إلى آخر مراحل  التقاضي، وتابع مزمل: القصة ليست في مشاركة جمال سالم، أو الاستفادة من  انتهاء عقوبة أمير كمال وعلي جعفر، ولكنها موقف لا تراجع عنه وإذا حسم  الاتحاد الاستئناف اليوم سيجد المريخ في الملعب.عقد بكري يمتد لأربعة أعوام
أكد  مزمل أبو القاسم أن عقد اللاعب بكري المدينة مع المريخ يمتد لأربعة أعوام  وينتهي في العام بعد المقبل، لكنه عاد واشار إلى أن بكري إن كان راغباً في  ترك الأحمر، فالنادي لن يقف في طريق أي لاعب نافياً بشدة أن يكون هناك أي  تصريح صدر على لسان بكري المدينة أكد فيه اللاعب رغبته في انهاء علاقته  بالفرقة الحمراء، وأضاف: بكري لاعب كبير ومحترم ويحترم المريخ كثيراً،  وملتزم بالعقد الذي يربطه مع الأحمر، ولا اتوقع أن يكون هذا الحديث غير  المسئول قد صدر على لسانه، وجدد مزمل تأكيداته بأن المريخ لن يلعب أي  مباراة في الدوري الممتاز ما لم يتم حسم الاستئناف الذي تقدم به المجلس في  قضية شرف شيبوب، لأن الأحمر يريد أن يستكمل كل مراحل التقاضي، وبعد ذلك  سيعود لاكمال مبارياته في المنافسة، لأن نتيجة الاستئناف يمكن أن تغير كل  شيء.
لم اتهم الهلال بالتواطؤنفى مزمل أن يكون قد اتهم الهلال  بالتواطؤ، وأضاف: القصة أن احد أكبر الصحافيين في الهلال والذين يشاركون في  صناعة القرار هو الذي أوردت المعلومات التي كتبها في زاويته، حيث كتب  الرشيد علي عمر اتهاماً واضحاً لمحمد الفاتح حجازي مدرب السلاطين بابتزاز  الهلال وذكر الرشيد أن المدرب حاول أن يبتز الأزرق فقالوا له: (الميدان يا  حميدان)، هذا الحديث يخص الرشيد ولا يخصني، والكلام عن الابتزاز ورد في  زاوية الرشيد وكان مسيئاً للهلال قبل مريخ الفاشر، وتابع مزمل: إذا كان  هناك من يعتقد بأنني اتصيد أخطاء الهلال فلماذا يمنحوني الفرصة لأن ما كتبه  الرشيد إذا حدث في اي دولة فيها دوري محترم لتحول التحقيق إلى الشرطة.\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\مجلس المريخ متمسك بمذكرته ولن يقدم أي تنازلاتجدد مزمل تأكيداته بتمسك مجلس  ادارة نادي المريخ بما ورد في المذكرة التي دفع بها الأحمر إلى مجلس ادارة  الاتحاد وطالب فيها بحسم قضية اللاعب شرف شيبوب وتسليم المريخ القرار حتى  يؤدي المباريات المتبقية له في المنافسة، وتعهد مزمل بألا يقدم المجلس اي  تنازلات في هذه القضية العادلة، لافتاً إلى أن الموسم المنصرم شهد أكبر  عملية سمكرة في القوانين بعد ان تم وضع القانون جانباً وتحركت لجان الجودية  لحل قضية الموسم، مشيراً إلى أن المريخ ملتزم تماماً بالحل القانوني، ولا  يرغب في أي جودية، وتعهد مزمل بأن يستكمل المريخ مبارياته في المنافسة  عندما يستكمل مراحل التقاضي في قضية اللاعب شرف شيبوب لأن المريخ نادٍ كبير  وعلى اتحاد الكرة أن يتعامل معه باحترام.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في مران المريخ أمس
العقرب وسالمون وأوكراه يشعلون المران.. ومساندة جماهيرية كبيرة للاعبين
فاروق جبرة: نعلم تخبط الاتحاد لذلك تغيير البرمجة لم يفاجئني



وائل السر



واصل  المريخ تحضيراته الجادة لآخر مباراتين في الدوري الممتاز أمام الآرسنال  والهلال في ظل التطورات الأخيرة التي افضت لموعد جديد للمباراتين فرض على  الجهاز الفني أن يستعد بصورة أفضل لهذه المواجهات التي يريد من خلالها  الأحمر تأمين المركز الثاني، وتدرب المريخ بمشاركة 27 لاعباً في حين اكتفى  بخيت خميس ورمضان عجب ووليد بدر الدين بالخضوع لجلسات علاج طبيعي تحت إشراف  أحمد العابد، وخضع علي جعفر لتمارين خاصة بالجري حول الملعب، في حين شهد  المران عودة عطرون الذي شارك في المران بصورة طبيعية.

بدأ المران  بمحاضرة مطوّلة من فاروق جبرة الذي تحدث مع اللاعبين عن المباريات الصعبة  التي تنتظر الفريق في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز، وضرورة أن يتدرب الفريق بجدية  أكبر من اجل كسب المباراتين، وبعد ذلك انخرط في اجتماع مطوّل مع ضفر  والمعز محجوب ومن ثم انطلق المران بتدريبات الاحماء وتفكيك العضلان وتمارين  خاصة بالجري حول الملعب، وتمارين اكتساب اللياقة بالكرة، ونفذ بعض الجمل  التكتيكية بالتركيز على اللعب الضاغط والتمرير من لمسة واحدة، ومن ثم قسم  اللاعبين إلى مجموعتين وركز على كيفية استلام الكرة تحت الضغط وتمريرها  بطريقة صحيح، ودرب اللاعبين على تنفيذ العكسيات أمام المرمى وترجمتها إلى  اهداف، وكيفية التسجيل بسلاح التسديد القوي من خارج منطقة الجزاء، وبرغم أن  عنكبة شارك في تمارين الاحماء والتكتيك لكنه لم يشارك في التقسيمة.

تقسيمة ساخنة



بعد  ذلك اجرى فاروق جبرة تقسيمة ساخنة بين الأخضر والرمادي انتهت بالتعادل  بدون أهداف، وشهدت تنافساً محتدماً بين اللاعبين الذين تألقوا بصورة لافتة  وكان النيجيري سالمون الأميز على الإطلاق، مثلما تألق بكري المدينة بصورة  مميزة للغاية، واكد جاهزيته لقيادة المقدمة الهجومية في أصعب مباراتين أمام  الآرسنال والهلال، كذلك واصل اوكراه رحلة الاجادة والتألق وكان من افضل  اللاعبين وادى التدريب بلياقة بدنية وذهنية ممتازة، واستعرض قدراته الفنية  العالية التي تجاوبت معها الجماهير كثيراً.

الرباعي يتألق في التسديد

عاد  جبرة لتدريب اللاعبين مجدداً على كيفية التسجيل بسلاح التسديد القوي من  خارج منطقة الجزاء وبرز عمر بخيت وبكري المدينة ومحمد الرشيد وبرنس عطبرة  بصورة مميزة للغاية في هذه التدريبات، وشهدت التقسيمة ثنائية رائعة بين  العقرب والنعسان بعد أن نفذ بكري التكتيك الذي طلبه منه فاروق جبرة ووجد  تعاوناً كبيراً من النعسان الذي شارك إلى جواره حتى يعوض غياب عنكبة.

الجماهير تشجع بحرارة

حظي  المران بحضور جماهيري كبير حيث ساندت الجماهير اللاعبين وطالبتهم بتقدير  المسئولية والمضي قدماً في سكة الانتصارات وتحقيق الفوز في مباراتي أهلي  شندي والهلال، وكان أولتراس مونس في مقدمة الذين قادوا التشجيع وطالب  اللاعبين بضرورة حسم موقعة الهلال والرد بقوة على التصريحات المستفزة لفوزي  المرضي.

الأحمر يتدرب عصر اليوم

سيواصل المريخ تحضيراته  ويتدرب في الخامسة من عصر اليوم بالقلعة الحمراء ولا يريد الجهاز الفني أن  يشغل نفسه بالمعركة الشرسة التي تدور بين مجلس الإدارة واتحاد الكرة بسبب  البرمجة الجديدة، ويريد ان يضع الفريق في كامل جاهزيته لأداء المباراتين في  اي توقيت يحدده المجلس بالاتفاق مع اتحاد الكرة، برغم أن الجهاز الفني كان  قد وضع ترتيباته بناء على البرمجة التي اخطره بها مجلس الإدارة امس الأول  وفقاً للتفاهمات التي تمت بين وفد مريخي ومجلس ادارة اتحاد الكرة.

فاروق جبرة: البرمجة الجديدة لم تفاجئني

قال  الكابتن فاروق جبرة مدرب المريخ إنه يعلم جيداً بالتخبط الذي يحدث في  الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، لذلك لم يندهش كثيراً لتراجع الاتحاد عن  الاتفاق الذي تم مع المريخ، والبرمجة التي اخطره بها أمس الأول، ليعود  ويفاجئه ببرمجة جديدة أمس، وأضاف: على كل المريخ جاهز في كل الاحوال وفي اي  توقيت لأداء مباراتي الهلال والآرسنال، ومن جانبي كان كل تركيزي في الفترة  الماضية على العمل البدني، واستطعنا في وقت وجيز ان نعالج الكثير من  المشاكل البدنية، حتى ظهر الفريق في وضع بدني مميز للغاية، الأمر الذي ساعد  الأحمر على كسب مباراة أهلي مدني في الدقائق الأخيرة، وفي وقت كان فيه  الفريق يلعب بعشرة لاعبين، الأمر الذي يؤكد بأن الفارق البدني هو الذي رجح  كفة المريخ في تلك المباراة، وابدى جبرة ارتياحه الشديد لتنفيذ اللاعبين  لكل التدريبات بحماس كبير وبرغبة واضحة في التألق والإجادة، مشيراً إلى أنه  لايجد أي صعوبة تذكر في تنفيذ البرنامج الذي يخطط له بفضل التعاون الكبير  الذي يجده من اللاعبين، وتابع: أعمل بطريقتي واجد انضباطاً تاماً من  اللاعبين، وكل تركيزي في الفترة الأخيرة على الجانب البدني، وعدم استعانتي  بمدرب لياقة متخصص، ليس لعدم ثقتي في الخيارات الموجودة، ولكن لأنني احب أن  اضع يدي على كل شيء وان اشرف على الجانب البدني بنفسي، لأنني أعرف الجرعة  البدنية التي يحتاجها أي لاعب حتى يقدم أفضل ما لديه.

لا مشكلة في غياب جمال سالم

قال  فاروق جبرة إن الجهاز الفني وبعد التشاور مع مجلس الإدارة وبناء على  مخرجات لقاء الوفد المريخي باتحاد الكرة أمس الأول، وافق على سفر جمال سالم  إلى اوغندا حتى يشارك مع منتخب بلاده في مباراة غانا بعد ان اخطر اتحاد  الكرة المريخ بأن أول استحقاق له سيكون في الثاني عشر من هذا الشهر أمام  أهلي شندي، وهو توقيت كان مناسباً لسفر جمال سالم وعودته للمشاركة مع  الأحمر في تلك المباراة، وأضاف: حتى إذا افضت البرمجة الجديدة إلى غياب  جمال سالم عن مباراة أهلي شندي، لا مشكلة في ذلك، ولدينا حارسين نثق في  قدرتهما على تأمين المرمى الأحمر، واي حارس ندفع به سيقوم بالمهمة على اكمل  وجه.

لم اقصد التقليل من شأن الدفاع

أكد فاروق جبرة أن  حديثه عن الأخطاء التي وقع فيها دفاع المريخ وان تلك الأخطاء كانت منذ  بداية الموسم ليس من باب التقليل من شأن العناصر التي تشارك في المنطقة  الخلفية، ولكن الغرض من هذا التصريح حث اللاعبين على مراجعة تلك الأخطاء  وتصحيحها والظهوربشكل مختلف في مقبل المباريات، مشيراً إلى أن العناصر  الموجودة في خط الدفاع مميزة، وإذا لعبت بتركيز يستطيع المريخ أن يكسب  الرهان في جميع المباريات دون أن تحدث اي مشاكل في المنطقة الخلفية.

كلشتي مميز للغاية

اقر  فاروق جبرة بصعوبة المهمة التي تنتظر خط دفاعه في مواجهة كلتشي صاحب الرقم  القياسي من الأهداف في تاريخ بطولة الدوري الممتاز، وقال إن كلتشي مهاجم  مميز للغاية والخطأ معه يعني هدفاً لأنه يسجل من انصاف الفرص، وتابع:  العناصر الموجودة في خط الدفاع زاملت كلتشي في المريخ وتعرف كل صغيرة  وكبيرة عن امكانياته وخطورته، لكني لست مهتماً بكلتشي بل اتعامل مع اهلي  شندي كمنظومة قدمت مردوداً جيداً، ولا بد من التعامل معها باحترام حتى  يتمكن المريخ من التفوق والحصول على النقاط الثلاث.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في اجتماع طارئ
مجلس المريخ يتمسك بالمذكرة.. ويرفض التراجع عن البرمجة المتفق عليها
مناشدة الجماهير الحمراء بضبط النفس.. وتجاهل البرمجة الجديدة

شمس الدين الأمين



عقد مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ اجتماعاً طارئاً مساء امس بالمكتب التنفيذي بمشاركة غالبية أعضاء مجلس الإدارة باستثناء الرئيس جمال الوالي المتواجد خارج البلاد والذي تابع الاجتماع عبر الهاتف، في حين غاب عبد الصمد محمد عثمان وحاتم عبد الغفار، وتمسك المجلس في الاجتماع الطارئ بالمذكرة التي دفع بها لاتحاد الكرة امس الأول، ورفض تقديم أي تنازلات كما تمسك بالبرمجة التي تم الاتفاق عليها مع اتحاد الكرة والتي صدر تعميماً بخصوصهاً لوسائل الاعلام واخطر بها اتحاد الكرة المجلس رسمياً.

اعلن مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ من خلال الاجتماع الطارئ الذي عقده مساء أمس واستمر حتى ساعة متأخرة من الليل رفضه القاطع للبرمجة الجديدة التي اصدرتها اللجنة المنظمة أمس وتمسك المجلس بالبرمجة التي اتفق عليها مع اتحاد الكرة مثلما أعلن عن تمسكه بالمذكرة التي سلمها وفد من المجلس إلى الاتحاد أمس الأول، واكد مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ ان البرمجة الجديدة التي صدرت أمس حدثت بسبب ضغوط مارستها بعض الأندية بغرض الاضرار بالمريخ وخدمة لمصالح آخرين، وأعلن المجلس ان التعديلات التي صدرت الأحد قانونية وسارية المفعول بدليل أن مباراة الخرطوم الوطني والهلال تأجلت من الأمس إلى اليوم ضمن حزمة تعديلات أعلن عنها اتحاد الكرة امس الأول، وسرت فعلياً وتم تنفيذها في مباراة الهلال والخرطوم، وقرر مجلس المريخ ممارسة دوره القيادي والريادي لتصحيح مسار الكرة السودانية بالتحرك الرسمي لسحب الثقة من مجلس ادارة الاتحاد والتنسيق مع كل الأجهزة ذات الصلة من اجل تحقيق هذا الهدف لخدمة مسيرة الكرة السوانية، وناشد المجلس الجماهير الحمراء بأقصى درجات ضبط النفس والوقوف خلف المجلس في معركته العادلة ضد اتحاد الكرة من اجل الحفاظ على حقوق نادي المريخ وعدم التفريط فيها، وقرر المجلس اصدار بيان ضافٍ وشامل بغرض تنوير جماهيره بما يحدث في الساحة الرياضية والتحركات التي سيقوم بها المريخ من اجل تصحيح الوضع الخاطئ في الاتحاد والذي اضر بالكرة السودانية كثيراً.

عصام الحاج: التعديلات سرت رسمياً



قال السيد عصام الحاج مساعد رئيس نادي المريخ إن الحديث عن ان التعديلات التي اصدرها اتحاد الكرة في برمجة مباريات الممتاز غير قانونية لا أساس له من الصحة برغم أن تلك القرارات لم تصدر من اللجنة المنظمة، مشيراً إلى أن المريخ تسلم تلك التعديلات من الاتحاد وسرت رسمياً بدليل تأجيل مباراة الهلال والخرطوم الوطني، لأن هذا التأجيل تم ضمن حزمة تعديلات اخطر بها اتحاد الكرة المريخ، ورأى عصام الحاج ان تأجيل مباراة الهلال والخرطوم الوطني دليل على أن التعديلات التي اصدرها الاتحاد سرت رسمياً، مشيراً إلى أن اللجنة المنظمة في اجتماعها امس عدلت مباراة الخرطوم من الأثنين إلى الثلاثاء ضمن التعديلات الجديدة، وأضاف: المؤكد لنا أن هناك ضغوط عنيفة مارستها بعض الأندية على اللجنة المنظمة حتى تتم التعديلات التي صدرت بالأمس والتي لا تعنينا في شيء، لأن موقفنا واضح، ومتمسكون بالبرمجة التي اخطرنا بها الاتحاد والتي سرت رسمياً مثل ما نعلن تمسكنا بالمذكرة التي قدمناها للاتحاد أمس الأول، وتساءل عصام: كيف تكون القرارات التي صدرت الأحد فردية ويسري مفعولها في اليوم الثاني، لأننا تسلمنا التعديلات الأحد قبل أن نذهب لمقابلة الاتحاد العام، وعندما ذهبنا سلمنا لها أبوجبل وأكد لنا أن هذه البرمجة نهائية، وعلى المريخ أن يبني حساباته على هذه البرمجة.

وأكد عصام الحاج ان كل الخيارات مفتوحة أمامهم من اجل الدفاع عن حقوق نادي المريخ وعدم التراجع أو تقديم أي تنازلات لأن المريخ نادٍ كبير وقائد ويعرف كيف يدافع عن حقوقه بشراسة ودون خوف، وطمأن عصام الحاج الجماهير على قدرة المجلس على التعامل مع كل السيناريوهات المتوقعة من اجل الحفاظ على حقوق المريخ وعدم التفريط فيها.

مزمل أبو القاسم: متمسكون بالبرمجة الأولى



من جانبه قال الأستاذ مزمل أبو القاسم مساعد الرئيس للإعلام ان البرمجة التي تم اخطارهم بها أمس الأول كانت بواسطة نائب رئيس اللجنة المنظمة، لذلك فإنهم لن يقبلوا بأي تغيير في تلك البرمجة، معلناً تمسك المجلس بالمذكرة التي سلمها لاتحاد الكرة أمس الأول، وأضاف: نرفض تقديم أي تنازلات هذه المرة لأننا لا يمكن أن نقبل هذا الظلم وسنمضي في معركتنا ضد الاتحاد العام لأننا صمتنا كثيراً وتجاوزنا عن الكثير، وفسّر البعض هذا الصمت بأنه ضعف من المجلس،  وأضاف: نتساءل من الذي أجل أمس الأول، ثم عاد وأجّل اليوم، أليست هي نفس الجهة التي اصدرت البرمجة الأولى أمس الأول، ثم عادت وأصدرت برمجة اليوم، وكم مرة صدرت التعديلات بقرارات فردية، وسرت دون جدل أو تراجع، ولكن عندما يتعلق الأمر بالمريخ فالبرمجة الفردية مرفوضة، ووقتها سيكون الحديث عن المؤسسية وضرورة صدور القرارات عبر اللجنة المنظمة، ومن خلال الاجتماعات الرسمية، وعندما يكون المريخ لا علاقة له بالتأجيل يمكن أن يحدث بقرار فردي دون اعتراض من أي جهة، ودون أي حديث عن المؤسسية وضرورة صدور القرارات عبر اجتماعات منتظمة بعيداً عن القرارات الفردية.

ما حدث في قضية شيبوب تواطؤ صريح

اعتبر مزمل ابو القاسم ما حدث في قضية اللاعب شرف شيبوب بأنه أكبر فضيحة تواطؤ في تاريخ الكرة السودانية، مشيراً إلى ان هذه المواقف دفعتهم لإعلان الحرب على الاتحاد العام والتحرك في كل الاتجاهات من اجل سحب الثقة من الاتحاد فوراً، لافتاً إلى أن السيد جمال الوالي رئيس النادي تابع الاجتماع عبر الهاتف وأمّن على كل القرارات التي اتخذها المجلس، وكذلك الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى الأمين العام المتواجد في القاهرة، كان متابعاً ومؤمناً على القرارات، وأشار مزمل إلى أن المجلس تسلم تعديل برمجة الدوري الممتاز قبل أن يذهب وفده لمقابلة قادة الاتحاد أمس الأول بغرض تسليمهم المذكرة، مبيناً أنهم وفور وصولهم اخطرهم الدكتور حسن أبو جبل بالبرمجة الجديدة وسلمهم التعديلات التي تمت، ولم يتوقف الأمر عند هذا الحد، بل استفسر عصام الحاج ابوجبل عن البرمجة وهل هي نهائية أم لا، فأكد له أنها نهائية، وبالتالي لا مجال للتراجع عن هذه البرمجة، مؤكداً أن مجلس المريخ متمسك بها ولن يتراجع عنها.

\\\\\\\\\\

متوكل أحمد علي: ما حدث في اجتماع اللجنة المنظمة دليل واضح على الضغوط الكبيرة التي تمت


رأى السيد متوكل أحمد علي نائب الأمين العام لمجلس ادارة نادي المريخ إن البرمجة الجديدة التي صدرت بصورة مفاجئة أمس كانت دليلاً واضحاً على أن هناك ضغوط كبيرة مارسها بعض أعضاء اللجنة الذين ينتمون لنادٍ بعينه من اجل الاضرار بمسيرة المريخ والنيل منه، مشيراً إلى أن القرارات التي اصدرتها اللجنة المنظمة امس كانت في الرابعة عصراً، وبالتالي ليس من المعقول ان تراسل اللجنة المنظمة الأندية في نفس اليوم لتعلن عن تأجيل مباراة من الأمس إلى اليوم، وأضاف: قد يكون الفريقان في طريقهما إلى الملعب، ولولا الضغوط لما أقدم الاتحاد عبر لجنته المنظمة على التأجيل بهذه الطريقة الغريبة والمريبة، واشار متوكل إلى أنه يستطيع أن يثبت بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أن القرارات التي صدرت في اجتماع اللجنة المنظمة أمس كانت نتاج ضغوط واضحة من أطراف أعلنت عن تحركها وقدرتها على الانقلاب على الاتفاق الذي تم بين المريخ واتحاد الكرة، وافاد متوكل ان التعديلات التي تمت عبر اللجنة المنظمة أمس لا تعني المريخ في شيء، ولن ينفذها، مؤكداً تمسكهم بالبرمجة التي وصلتهم امس الأول، لأنهم بنوا حساباتهم على هذه البرمجة.

وأكد متوكل أن المريخ أعلن الحرب على اتحاد الكرة وسيمضي فيها حتى يصحح واقعاً مريراً عانت منه الكرة السوانية على مدى سنوات، متمنياً أن تتحلى الجماهير الحمراء بضبط النفس لأن المجلس قادر على إدارة هذه المعركة والتعامل مع كل المصاعب المتوقعة، لأن للمريخ قضية عادلة وسيخرج منها منتصراً بمشيئة الله.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* جماهير المريخ تستنفر قواعدها وتعلن مساندتها لمجلس الإدارة



استنفرت جماهير المريخ قواعدها المختلفة ودعت لاجتماع مساء اليوم بدار النادي لتعلن من خلاله وقوفها خلف مجلس الإدارة في أي قرار يتخذه ضد الاستهداف الذي يتعرض له النادي من الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم ويتوقع أن يحضر أعضاء مجلس الإدارة الاجتماع الجماهيري مساء اليوم للاستماع لرأي الجماهير وتأييدها لقرارات مجلس الإدارة الذي ستتخدها ضد قرارات الاتحاد العام الأخيرة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مباراتان في الدوري الممتاز بكادوقلي وعطبرة اليوم

مباراتان رسميتان في إطار ودي يشهدهما ملعبي إستاد عطبرة وكادوقلي بعد أن حسم الفرق الأربعة موقفها رسمياً وأمنّت بقائها بالمسابقة وتلعب فقط من أجل تحسين مراكزها حيث يستضيف ملعب إستاد كادوقلي عصر اليوم لقاء هلال الجبال وأهلي مدني في مباراة يبحث خلالها أصحاب الأرض عن الفوز والوصول للنقطة 52 وتأمين المركز السادس الذي يحتله الفريق حالياً، أما اهلي مدني فيسعى هو الآخر لتحقيق الفوز في مباراة اليوم وفي لقائه الأخير على هلال التبلدي حتى يحسّن من موقفه في الروليت العام للمسابقة ويدخل الأهلي المباراة برصيد 35 نقطة وكان قبل الخسارة في مباراتيه الأخيرتين امام الخرطوم الوطني والمريخ بإستاد الجزيرة، وبإستاد عطبرة يحل الرابطة ضيفاً على الأهلي في مباراة يدخلها الطرفان ايضاً من أجل الفوز تحسين موقعهما في الروليت العام للمسابقة حيث يدخل الأهلي المباراة برصيد 34 نقطة وكان الفريق قبل الخسارة أمام أهلي شندي والهلال في مباراتيه الأخيرتين في المسابقة، أما الرابطة فيدخل المباراة برصيد 35 نقطة وكان خسر مباراته الأخيرة أمام مريخ الفاشر على ملعب كوستي بهدفين لهدف.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الخرطوم الوطني يدافع عن حظوظ الأفريقية أمام الهلال الليلة

يدافع  الخرطوم الوطني عن حظوظه في الحصول على أحد المركزين الثالث أو الرابع  المؤهلين للمشاركة في البطولة الكونفدرالية عندما يستقبل في الثامنة من  مساء اليوم فريق الهلال الذي حسم اللقب منذ الجولة الماضية ويدخل الخرطوم  المباراة برصيد 63 نقطة متأخراً عن هلال الأبيض الرابع بست نقاط وعن أهلي  شندي الثالث بتسع نقاط، وسيعمل الخرطوم الوطني بجدية من أجل تحقيق الفوز في  مباراة اليوم على الهلال وحصد النقاط الثلاث ومن ثم الفوز في مباراتيه  الأخيرتين أمام أهلي الخرطوم وأهلي شندي حتى يتمكن من الحصول على احد  المركزين المؤهلين الثالث والرابع المؤهلين للمشاركة في البطولة  الكونفدرالية، أما فريق الهلال الذي حسم اللقاء منذ الجولة الماضية بوصوله  للنقطة 83 فيسعى للانتصار في مباراتيه الأخيرتين أمام الكوماندوز والمريخ  حتى يؤكد أحقيته بالحصول على لقب النسخة الحالية من الممتاز.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قيادي باتحاد الكرة يرفض تسليم المريخ والنمور خطابات الموعد الجديد

افادت مصادر عليمه ان اتحاد الكرة حائر بسبب موقف المريخ من الممتاز وقرار عدم مشاركته بالرغم من صدور البرمجة الجديدة .

وأفادت  معلومات ان قيادي باتحاد الكرة طالب المكتب التنفيذي بالاتحاد بعدم إرسال  خطابات الموعد الجديد للمباريات لاندية المريخ واهلي شندي وطالبهم بإرسال  خطابات للهلال والخرطوم الوطني فقط .

وقالت ذات المصادر ان خلاف مشي  بين طارق عطا واسامة عطا المنان بسبب رفض الأول تحليلات امين المال  الشفهية وتحدي بأنه السكرتير بالانابة وليس من حق امين المال فعل أي شيئ  وكان ابوجبل الأمين العام للاتحاد قد اتصل بطارق عطا وابلغه قرارات اسامة  الانفرادية .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة
امير عوض
نصف الكوب الفارغ

محاولة تثبيط الهمم من قبل البعض ضد قرارات مجلس المريخ الأخيرة تعني أن البعض لا يعجبهم العجب و لا الصيام في رجب!!

âک…المجلس إتخذ قرارات تأريخية و قوية و إفتقدناها لفترة.. و مع ذلك يتعلل البعض في مناهضتها بعامل التأخير..

âک…هل إنتهي الدوري الممتاز؟

âک…هل فقد المريخ فرص تتويجه بهذه البطولة تماما؟

âک…لم التشاؤم و التلاوم طالما أن موقف المجلس الأخير سيعيد ترتيب الدوري من جديد بعد إقتلاع النقاط المسلوبة و يجعل من مباراة القمة مباراة فاصلة و حاسمة..

âک…لم ننظر لنصف الكوب الفارغ و نتحدث عن ضياع الزمن و التأخير الذي حدث مع كامل تسليمنا بأن من يأتي متأخرا خيرا ممن لا يأتي أبدا..

âک…هل فارق النقاط بيننا و المدعوم أكبر من أن تردم هوته نقاط الشكوي؟

âک…الفارق الآن تسعة نقاط.. و بعد كسب الشكوي سيرتفع المريخ ثلاث نقاط و ينتزع من خصيمه مثلها.. و بذلك ستكون مباراة القمة هي الفيصل في هذه البطولة..

âک…فهل نتمسك بآمالنا أم نجلس في قرفصاء التلاوم و نعض بنان الندم؟

âک…هل ترون الطريقة التي يتعامل بها الإتحاد مع الكيان؟ هل يعجبكم هذا الإستخفاف؟

âک…في رأيي الشخصي دوما لا توجد قرارات ترضي كل الأطياف.. و في كل الأحيان ستجد أمامك فرد من جماعة (خلقنا لنعترض) ليشنف مسامعك بفحوي إعتراضه علي كل شئ..

âک…مجلسنا تأخر.. و فرط كثيرا.. لكن طالما أنه صحي أخيرا و نهض من كبوته و عاد لجادة الطريق المؤدية لإقتلاع الحقوق.. فلا ضير من الوقوف بجانبه و دعمه في سبيل مصلحة الكيان..

âک…دعوا الحساب لختام الموسم.. و أسردوا الجرد حينها.. و لكل مقام مقال.

âک…نبضات متفرقةâک…

âک…موقف الإتحاد (المريب) عبر لجنته المنظمة فيه إستخفاف واضح بمجلس و كيان نادي المريخ..

âک…هذه البرمجة لا تعنينا.. و المريخ لن يلعب مباراة أخري بدون حسم شكواه..

âک…هل ظن الإتحاد بالمريخ وهنا لأنه خاطبه بلغة التحضر و بعيدا عن لغة الضغط التي يرتعد منها..

âک…لا توجد قوة في الأرض بإمكانها إجبار المريخ علي اللعب أو تفكر مجرد تفكير في إنتزاع شعرة منه ناهيك عن حق قانوني..

âک…الإتحاد العام فتح علي نفسه أبواب جهنم.. و علي نفسها جنت براقش..

âک…هل يحلم الإتحاد بتتويج الهلال من داخل المكاتب عبر جر المريخ للإنسحاب؟!!

âک…كيف يؤكد قادة الإتحاد تأجيل المباريات لأعضاء مجلسنا و يرضخون بعدها للضغط الأزرق و (يلحسون) كلامهم و مواقفهم؟

âک…إقتلاع هذا الإتحاد يجب أن يكون من أولويات الشعب الأحمر..

âک…شكوي من ظ،ظ§ مايو لم تحسم حتي دخول أكتوبر!!

âک…أي فشل يسربل هذا الإتحاد؟

âک…الخطوات التصحيحية و الوقفة التأريخية للمجلس يجب أن تجد إجماعا مريخيا ليتمكن المجلس من الإنطلاق من موقف قوة..

âک…علي لجنة الإستئنافات النهوض من بياتها الشتوي فالمريخاب يطالبون بحقوقهم..

âک…سننتظر لنري بأي قانون سينال المدعوم لقب الممتاز..

âک…إحتفالات المدعوماب لا تعنينا.. فالدوري عندنا لم يحسم و لن يحسم و لنا قضية معلقة..

âک…الإحتفالات الأخيرة ذكرتنا بطيب الذكر (كأس العدالة) و مهرجان (طيور الجنة) السابق..

âک…و بما أن سيرة الذكريات قد هاجت.. فلا بأس من تحية (حولية مازمبي) التي تصادف تأريخ اليوم..

âک…المريخ لن يلعب مباراة و قضيته معلقة في الإستئنافات أو في محكمة التحكيم..

âک…المارثون طويل.. شيلوا الصبر..

âک…لا لإنهاء الدوري علي طريقة (دفن الليل أب كراعا بره).

نبضة أخيرة

المريخ لن يلعب.. و الزارعنا غير الله اليجي يقلعنا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* رئيس أهلي شندي: ننتظر خطاب التأجيل لنتخذ قرارنا النهائي

أوضح الفريق أحمد عطا المنان رئيس نادي أهلي شندي أنهم في انتظار خطاب تأجيل مباراتهم أمام المريخ ليتخذوا قرارهم النهائي بخصوص قرار التأجيل الذي لم يكن في مصلحة الأهلي بل أضر به كثيراً مبيناً أنهم في مجلس الإدارة أكدوا مسبقاً أنهم لن يؤدوا لقاء المريخ في التاريخ الجديد وسيتخذون قراراً قوياً لمناهضة قرارات اللجنة المنظمة الغريبة، وذكر الفريق أحمد أن الأهلي سبق وأن تضرر من قرارات اللجنة المنظمة تحديداً في لقاء المريخ في الدورة الأولى بشندي والذي تم تأجيله أكثر من مرة الأمر الذي جعل الأهلي يخوض ذلك اللقاء منقوصاً من عدد كبير من الأساسيين بسبب تواجدهم خارج البلاد وكشف الفريق أحمد أن الأهلي في انتظار خطاب التأجيل لاتخاذ قراره النهائي بخصوص تأجيل مباراته أمام المريخ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* كلتشي: سعيد بحصولي بلقب أفضل هداف في الدوريات العربية والسودان أصبح موطني الثاني بعد نيجيريا



أعرب النيجيري كلتشي اوسونوا مهاجم أهلي شندي الحالي وهداف النسخة الحالية من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز برقم تاريخي وصل لـ38 هدفاً عبّر عن سعادته بالحصول على لقب أفضل لاعب في الدوريات العربية المختلفة بـ38 هدفاً متفوقاً على ناصر هداف شبيبة القبائل الجزائري ب،36 هدفاً وذكر كلتشي في حديثه لاحدى الصحف النيجيرية أن تسجيل الأهداف هوايته منذ الصغر وتحديداً في شوارع بورت هاركورت بنيجيريا الأمر الذي جعله يصل للعب في بطولة أفريقيا للناشئين تحت سن 17 عاماً في عام 2001 مع منتخب بلاده وكشف كلتشي أنه نجح في تسجيل خمسة أهداف في تلك البطولة ليقود منتخب بلاده للفوز باللقب والتأهل لنهائيات كأس العالم لكنه برغم ذلك تم استبعاده من المشاركة في نهائيات كأس العالم ، وكشف كلتشي أن تجاربه الناجحة في الدوري السوداني مع فريقي القمة الهلال والمريخ جعلته يعود مجدداً للسودان عبر بوابة أهلي شندي  مبيناً أن أكثر ما ساعده في التألق مع أهلي شندي في الموسم الحالي تعوده على الأجواء في السودان وتأقلم كثيراً على البئة والثقافة وكذلك أصبح لديه الكثير من الأصدقاء في السودان مبيناً أن السودان أصبح بيته الثاني بعد أن قضى فيه عشر سنوات تقريباً وتمنى كلتشي في ختام حديثه أن يواصل مشواره الناجح مع فريقه الحالي الأهلي وأن يقوده للنجاحات المرجوة في المرحلة المقبلة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اوكراه يستبعد عودته للدوري الغاني واللعب للأشانتي


استبعد  الغاني اوغستين اوكراه نجم وسط المريخ العودة مجدداً للدوري الغاني واللعب  للأشانتي كوتوكو الغاني في العام المقبل كما تردد في وسائل الإعلام  الغانية مؤخراً، وذكر اوكراه في حديث لموقع غانا سوكر نت أنه ليس متأكداً  من العودة إلى غانا للعب مع الأشانتي مبيناً أنه حالياً منتظم في مع فريقه  ولديه بعض المباريات الصعبة بنهاية الموسم الرياضي في السودان وسيحرص على  تقديم أفضل ماعنده مع فريقه في مبارياته المتبقية في الموسم ومن ثم ينتظر  ماذا كتب الله له لتحديد وجهته المقبلة، يذكر أن عقد اوكراه مع المريخ  ينتهي في نوفمبر المقبل ويرغب المجلس في التعاقد معه خاصة وأن الألماني  انتوني هاي المدير الفني الجديد للمريخ طلب من المجلس التعاقد مع اللاعب  ليكون ضمن أعمدته  الأساسية في الموسم المقبل.
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

القول الفصل 
ياسر بشير (أبوورقة) 
هل يستجيب الوزير؟

* حسناً فعل تحالف المريخ بمخاطبته لوزارة الشباب  والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم من أجل التحرك مبكراً للترتيب للجمعية العمومية  لنادي المريخ عقب إنتهاء أجل لجنة التسيير في ديسمبر المقبل.
* رغم اختلافي مع تحالف المريخ إلا أن الخطوة أعجبتني جداً لأنها جاءت في  التوقيت المناسب وقد أشرت إلى ذلك في مقال سابق وطالبت أهل المريخ بضرورة  التفاكر مبكراً حول فترة ما بعد جمال الوالي ولجنته الموقرة.
* أمر انعقاد الجمعية العمومية في المريخ لا يحتاج في الأساس إلى أن يتكبّد  تحالف المريخ العناء والذهاب إلى بحري لمخاطبة الوزير لهذا الغرض لأنه كان  مُقرراً سلفاً ضمن خطاب التكليف الذي حمل تسمية لجنة التسيير الحالية وحدد  مهامها ومدتها التي تنتهي في التاسع من ديسمبر.
* لكن لأن كل حاجة (دايرة دفرة) لذلك قطع التحالف الطريق أمام أي محاولة  للتناسي والتجاهل المُتعمّد حتى لا يجد الوزير الفرصة للتمديد للجنة  الحالية.
* لن نطلب من السيد وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم الاستجابة لطلب  التحالف الذين هم في الأصل أعضاء الجمعية العمومية للمريخ ولكننا نطالبه  بالالتزام بالقانون وتطبيق قراراه السابق حرفياً.
* الملاحظ أن لجنة التسيير الحالية أهملت عن عمد ملف عضوية النادي ولا يوجد  أي جديد فيه وبالتالي فإن أولى الخطوات المطلوبة من أجل ضمان انعقاد  الجمعية العمومية أن يقوم الوزير بتوجيه لجنة التسيير لتقديم ملف العضوية  في غضون الثلاثين يوماً القادمة.
* نتوقع أن يتجاهل الوزير طلبنا وطلب أعضاء الجمعية المريخية – التحالف- من قبلنا ويدّعي الانشغال ببعض الأشياء.
* ففي المرة الماضية ظل كشف العضوية تائهاً بين لجنة ونسي والمفوضية لفترة  من الوقت حتى نال جمال الوالي فرصته كافية ثم أعلن قبوله قيادة لجنة  التسيير الحالية فظهر كشف العضوية بعد أن يئس الأعضاء من انعقاد الجمعية.
* ليس بعيداً أن يحدث ذات السيناريو هذه المرة من أجل منح السيد جمال فرصته ليقرر الكيفية التي يدير بها المريخ في الفترة القادمة.
* هل ينوي الاستمرار ببصه الحالي؟ أم أنه سيتخلص من بعض الركاب في المحطة القادمة ليستبدلهم بغيرهم؟.
* وهل يرغب في نظام الانتخاب الحر المباشر الذي يحمل صبغة الشفافية  والنزاهة؟، أم أنه يفضل الانقلابات وقتل الشرعية عبر بوابة التعيين؟.
* كل الأمر بيد الوالي!.
* أملنا معقود على تحالف المريخ في تغيير الكثير من الأمور في نادي المريخ.
 * يجب مواصلة الضغط على الوزير ومعاونيه من ناحية ومن الناحية الأخرى مخاطبة لجنة التسيير من أجل إعداد ملفات وكشوفات الأعضاء.
* من حق التحالف - وهم في الأصل أعضاء للجمعية العمومية- أن يخاطبوا لجنة التسيير ويطالبوها بمراجعة العضوية.
* وواجب علينا تقديم الشكر الجزيل للسادة أعضاء لجنة التسيير بقيادة الوالي  لقبولهم التكليف في الفترة السابقة وتحمل الكثير من المتاعب من أجل الكيان  المريخ.  








بالله ده وقت تحالف وتسيير وانتخابات يا اخى كل مجتمع المريخ فى كيفية مناهضة  ممارسات الاتحاد العام ولجانه وانت جاى تتكلم عن التحاف والوالى كلام يزيد الضغط والسكرى
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مشكورين يااحباب
                        	*

----------

